#ayatana 2009-07-13
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<SiDi> had a nice meal MacSlow ? :D
<SiDi> (more seriously, is it ok if i replace all the gconf keys by xfconf keys in the xfce version of notify-osd ?)
<macvr> djsiegel_: i think this should be looked into for karmic > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/388866
<djsiegel_> macvr: too big to be a paper cut
<macvr> djsiegel_: ah... maybe ayatana then?
<djsiegel_> macvr: well...
<djsiegel_> macvr: I would assign to the "applets" that open twice
<djsiegel_> and they aren't applets
<macvr> yeah not applets
<macvr> djsiegel_: what about the rewording of the update window?
<macvr> dialogue?
<djsiegel_> macvr: haven't had time to check it out because of GUADEC
<djsiegel_> I will blog about round-2 today
<macvr> oh... you are still there... ok
<djsiegel_> and tie up loose ends, and get the design team to check our round-3
<djsiegel_> no, got back this weekend
<djsiegel_> macvr: for some paper cut relief, http://davidsiegel.org/karmic-backgrounds-contest/
<macvr> djsiegel_: i'm in the art section, i know about that ;p
<djsiegel_> great
<djsiegel_> the art section? 
<macvr> artwork discussions mailing list
<macvr> djsiegel_: i told you about adding to the wiki , the hardware issues are not papercuts.> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/250211 ,got hounded here
<macvr> finally i added a note to the wiki, ;p
<DBO> ping njpatel 
<kholerabbi1> will karmic autologin by default? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/398720)
<lamalex> i doubt it
<macvr> kholerabbi1: actually i think you got it mixed up with the auto login of grub
<kholerabbi1> undoubtedly
<kholerabbi1> night :)
<macvr> djsiegel: nothing was actually fixed here > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/393645
<macvr> whatever changed, was not done by the papercuts task, it already existed... 
<djsiegel> macvr: that's fine
<djsiegel> macvr: what counts is that the paper cut was fixed
<djsiegel> it doesn't matter who fixed it, how, or when, as long as the paper cut is healed
<macvr> not fair... ;p
<djsiegel> Why?
<macvr> how can something be fixed when the problem didnt exist when we got there?
<djsiegel> the problem existed in Jaunty
<djsiegel> it is gone in Karmic
<djsiegel> therefore, a paper cut was fixed
<ScottK> It would be prudent not to take too much credit for it, however.
<djsiegel> Who is taking credit for it?
<macvr> it like a plumber claiming to have fixed a leaking pipe,  because the water supply was turned off before he got there ;p
<ScottK> Hopefully not the papercuts project.
<djsiegel> My concern is that we have a list of 100 usability problems that should be problems no more in Karmic
<djsiegel> If a genie fixes them magically overnight, great
<ScottK> Agreed.
<djsiegel> if they get fixed upstream, wonderful
<djsiegel> I will be sure to mention the multiple sources of fixes in the final report
<ScottK> As long as it's "Yeah, look what got done" and not "Yeah, look what we did" it's fine.
<djsiegel> yeah, I agree
<djsiegel> "look at what got done" is always the best route when many people are working on the same set of problems, I've found
<macvr> yeah as long as credit goes to the person who fixed it , its nice :)
<djsiegel> With my upstream work, if a blogger or journalist singles me out and gives me credit for something that came out of my project, I usually email them and ask them to attribute the team and all contributors instead of me as maintainer
<djsiegel> even if I wrote and committed the fix in question
<djsiegel> just keeps everyone equally motivated
<djsiegel> and at the end of the day, there is no credit because the sun will swallow the earth and all minds, records, digital information will burn up :)
<ScottK> Yes, but it'll be on youtube.
<macvr> lol
<djsiegel> ah, and the radio waves that leak out into space
<djsiegel> forgot about those buggers
<djsiegel> and airplane black boxes
<djsiegel> pretty sure they are sun-proof
<macvr> djsiegel: IMO , i think it would be much better , when all task are done because they where first identified in papercuts, we could take more pride in that
<djsiegel> macvr: ok, that can be a goal for the next cycle
<macvr> +1
<djsiegel> but for these first few milestones, we're just getting the papercutters team together
<danrabbit> djsiegel: I was just reading the "Home Folder" debate. I agree with your proposal. It makes the most sense in translation and it makes the most sense to be consistent with the filesystem
<djsiegel> danrabbit!
<djsiegel> Nice to see you.
<danrabbit> I've been lurking :D
<djsiegel> Did you see jono's blog on notification areas for dark themes?
<djsiegel> danrabbit: and please email Ken back.
<danrabbit> no, can you link me?
<danrabbit> Yea, no problem. I actually haven't checked my email this morning :D
<djsiegel> danrabbit: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/07/12/icon-theme-hacking-progress/
<danrabbit> thanks
<SiDi> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> SiDi: Pong
<danrabbit> djsiegel: did you read Ulisse's response?
<SiDi> ScottK: do you mind reexplaining me whats going on about dontzap please ? :)
<ScottK> SiDi: dontzap no longer works due to changes in X, but at least Gnome and KDE use the libxklavier (or whatever it was) to control it via a normal keyboard setting.
<ScottK> So from a Ubuntu/Kubuntu perspective, dontzap can go away (we've already dropped the GUI for it in Kubuntu).
<SiDi> i had a look at xklavier and i didnt even understand what it was
 * ScottK neither.
<SiDi> if dontzap no longer works then it should go anyway
<SiDi> but there should be  a documented CLI way to revert the dontzap setting
 * ScottK was parroting what others said.
<ScottK> If there's no GUI, sure.
<SiDi> do you know who are these others by chance ? :)
<ScottK> My suggestion is to chat with tseliot in #ubuntu-x about it.
<SiDi> (xu/lu/flubuntu wont have a GUI indeed. same for openbox and such)
<SiDi> hm i'll try to catch him there later then
<SiDi> he seems offline
<ScottK> Right, well since Kubuntu often gets left out, I wanted to make sure you guys knew and the same didn't happen to you.
<SiDi> thanks for letting us know though, its nice from you
#ayatana 2009-07-14
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<mac_v> mpt: ... i really have to appreciate your patience , kudos... still replying in Bug 332945 :)
<mpt> :)
<mac_v> mpt: would you consider implementing  Vincenzo's Idea? > https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg00266.html 
<mac_v> would that be easy for a Karmic+1 cycle?
<mpt> mac_v, the basic problem with that proposal is described here: http://usablesecurity.com/2005/07/23/simon-says/
<djsiegel_> danrabbit: I marked two papercuts in round-3 as affecting humanity
<djsiegel_> just so you can have icons ready
<mac_v> ah... a valid point :)
<mac_v> mpt: may i suggest renaming the update-notifier daemon > update-manager daemon . since its now working just as an update manger daemon, and there is no notifier
<mpt> mac_v, that makes sense to me. It might even make sense to merge them into a single program, I don't know.
<mac_v> its just that a daemon named differently ,opening a different named app , creeps out users
<mac_v> your idea also sounds good
 * SiDi doesn't think a desktop app and a daemon should have the same name ~
<mac_v> ;p
<mpt> Does that make evolution-data-server bad too?
<SiDi> no idea, i dont have evolution installed
<mac_v> but evolution is the default email/calander app, and it does have a calender and address book
 * mac_v used to actually hate not being able to remove it ;p
<mac_v> mpt: initially "evolution" in the name confused me, wondered why evolution was still in the system even after i removed "evolution mail client", only later i realized what it was for
<mpt> I guess the distinction is that evolution-data-server is used for purposes other than Evolution. But update-notifier exists only to open update-manager.
<mac_v> yeah, i got that about evolution only later...
<danrabbit> djsiegel: is that 2 papercuts that I need to fix or two papercuts that I *have* fixed?
<danrabbit> djsiegel_: ^
<danrabbit> Ah, I think I've discovered the two. Nautilus and Folders?
<danrabbit> If so, one is solved and the other is kind of upstream and I can't really do anything about it :p
<mac_v> danrabbit: are you involved in Humanity icon set?
<danrabbit> yep, I started it
<mac_v> danrabbit: why have all the icons been done in svg, and why is the max size only 48px?
<mac_v> just out of curiosity , why the theme has been done so
<danrabbit> Well, SVG is just easier to work with
<danrabbit> I can distribute the source and the working theme at the same time
<danrabbit> so for collaboration, it's much easier.
<danrabbit> Also, in a lot of cases, I can get the file size of an SVG icon very very small in comparison to a PNG
<mac_v> oh...ok... because breathe has been doing svg source and rendering them in png, 
<danrabbit> Yea it just removes a step
<danrabbit> Also, I can copy my symlinks across all sizes and that removes quite a bit of work
<danrabbit> In your case it might not be as beneficial
<danrabbit> elementary typically does not have as many elements as breath, I think
<mac_v> i have been having a problem with a 48px svg not rendering properly , the shape gets distorted, but as a png the shape comes out well, why is that?
<mac_v> danrabbit: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/PNG.png , http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/SVG.png , any thoughts?
<MacSlow> SiDi, if you interested I pushed a bit more of the current blur/surface-cache work to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~macslow/notify-osd/blur-cache (also with tests/examples using the new APIs)
<MacSlow> SiDi, integration with notify-osd is still in the works
<SiDi> MacSlow: i'll have a look
<SiDi> I didnt understand what the tests were doing though MacSlow 
<SiDi> MacSlow: i had a look at the code for XFCE integration, i can port the whole gconf stuff to xfconf if you're ok with it; Apparently the xubuntu devs should accept to ship a notify-osd-xfce package
<SiDi> (when i say port, i mean as a compiling option. #ifndef __USE_XFCE <gconf code> #else <xfconf_code> #endif)
<MacSlow> SiDi, as long as that will be a compile time-switch I'm fine with it
<SiDi> okey great
<SiDi> MacSlow: why does notify-osd use 15MB ram ? what makes it weight so much ?
<MacSlow> SiDi, 3.2 MBytes here
<SiDi> wow, there is something wrong
<SiDi> 32 or 64bits, MacSlow ?
<MacSlow> on a AMD64 system
<mac_v> SiDi: 3.1 for me in 32bit
<SiDi> Ok then i have a problem
<SiDi> Does it use many gnome shared libraries ?
<SiDi> Cause i'm on XFCE (but i recall it used to be around 6MB on the same system in April)
 * SiDi reinstalled, 9MB now... weird
<MacSlow> SiDi, it needs cairo, glib and gtk of course
<MacSlow> and that's it
<SiDi> We use all of this :|
<SiDi> and we even use gconf somewhere else
<SiDi> I'll check this out with a clean install later then
<djsiegel_> danrabbit: how is humanity work coming?
<danrabbit> Are you referring to those two bugs you marked me for?
<djsiegel_> no
<djsiegel_> just in general
<danrabbit> I need to sync some changes from elementary.
<danrabbit> I think I may have some things to recolor lurking around
#ayatana 2009-07-15
<mac_v> mpt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/388633/comments/8
<mac_v> maybe you could comment there itself
<mpt> mac_v, done
<mac_v> ah... 
<SiDi> MacSlow: woot, nice blur :)
<MacSlow> SiDi, brought to you with a lot of pain :)
<SiDi> hehe i can imagine it's not been easy
<SiDi> congratulations :D
<SiDi> btw i think i saw a sync notification with text in the test schemes
<MacSlow> so?
<SiDi> does that mean i could use the sync notification's progress bar for a media player notification where the progress bar would be the advancement of the song ? :P
<MacSlow> argl no! 
<MacSlow> :)
<SiDi> :p
<SiDi> now i can harras my family with math formulas via ssh, its great
<mac_v> MacSlow: there have been users complaining that the notify-osd bubble is not obvious on a dark background , how about having a dim grey 1px border? wouldnt that solve the visibility a bit?
<SiDi> mac_v: no :P
<SiDi> I think a border wouldnt look sexy at all
<SiDi> if its not readable for them they-should-be-able-to-change-the-colour
<mac_v> 1px is not a border!
<SiDi> yes it is
<mac_v> its just to differentiate the bubble from a dark background
<SiDi> anyway other users complain they cant read white text on black without massive visual effort, and this has to be fixed :)
<mac_v> SiDi: baby steps ;p
<SiDi> that'd be a fairly old baby then
<MacSlow> mac_v, SiDi: There will probably be some gconf-keys for background-, text- and text-dropshadow-color
<mac_v> \o/
<SiDi> i hope you remove this probably word :D
<SiDi> MacSlow: i'll begin my xfconf port soon so i might in the same time add code for this, ill tell you if i managed to do it
<MacSlow> the nasty thing about this will be the schema/autotools mayhem
 * MacSlow is not looking forward to this
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<mac_v> mpt: haha another dup of the same issue, ;p > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/391404 , http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28266448/Captura_de_tela-Abrir.png ,  IMO this does not look pretty!
<mac_v> mpt : i'v done a mockup , "you can scroll this!" visual hint mockup> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29043629/Mockup.png still not convinced?
<SiDi> isnt it possible in gtk to differentiate the prelight one and the active one ?
<mac_v> SiDi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/388633/comments/6
<mac_v> its not the decision about the prelight, but the present option needs to be the centre
<SiDi> mac_v: if you can have prelight and selected differently
<SiDi> you can put the "current" value at the top
<SiDi> it'll have the "selected" color and be recognisable
<mac_v> SiDi: i suggested that also , finally we have similar thoughts , ;p
 * SiDi hides
<mac_v> SiDi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/388633/comments/7
<SiDi> :)
<SiDi> that was a bit rude :p
<mac_v> which?
<mac_v> my comment?
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> But i'm nonely better than you for that :p
<mpt> mac_v, sorry, I don't understand what that mockup is showing
<mpt> partly because I can't see where the menu started, perhaps
<mac_v> the scroll arrows
<mpt> Those scroll pseudobuttons that GTK uses inside the menu are really quite ugly
<mpt> They don't behave like buttons, so they really shouldn't look like buttons
<mac_v> mpt: but we have to do with what we have :(
<mpt> Well, no, if you're proposing a change in appearance, you can do that for any part of the menu :-)
<mac_v> SiDi: i wasnt trying to be rude :(
<SiDi> mac_v: i didnt say you tried to
<SiDi> what happens is that often when you report a bug you believe you are right (im the first in that case and sometimes i AM rude, but i notice later)
<SiDi> so you explain why things _have to_ change instead of stating that they _could_ change
<SiDi> i dont know if im very clear :P
<mac_v> mpt: a better mockup from bugzilla>  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=47137&action=view
<mac_v> SiDi: ;p
<mpt> mac_v, yes, exactly
<mac_v> mpt: the one on the right is better, and a patch for it exists!
<mpt> Here's a scrolling menu on the Mac: http://developer.apple.com/documentation/userexperience/Conceptual/AppleHIGuidelines/XHIGMenus/XHIGMenus.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP30000356-BABBBABH
<mpt> and on Windows: http://www.prof-uis.com/prof-uis/feature-tour/tour_menu_bar.aspx#Figure7
<mpt> though I don't think that Windows one is particularly native
<mpt> It looks very Office-XP-ish
<mac_v> mpt: the apple one is better, but i dont understand what you mean? the bugzilla mockup still doesnt do the trick? when a better solution exist for now ,why are we searching for an elusive best solution?
<mpt> mac_v, the Bugzilla mockup is what I had in mind in my first comment in that bug report.
<mpt> (Though I didn't know there was a mockup of it.)
<mac_v> they also have a patch
<SiDi> mpt mac_v as far as i know windows doesnt have native comboboxentries at all
<mpt> SiDi, true, Windows has "drop-down listboxes" instead, but I was looking more at how the OSes show menu scrolling in general
<mpt> (The name "ComboBoxEntry" is a monumental confusion on the part of whichever GTK developer gave it that name. A combo box is already a combination of a menu and a text entry. That's where the "combo" comes from.)
<mac_v> SiDi: see proper naming is needed ;p
<mpt> Ah, here's a more native-looking scrollable menu in Windows: http://vbnet.mvps.org/images/gfx/menu/menuscroll.gif
<mac_v> mpt: do you want to re-think that gtk bug? or is it still invalid
<SiDi> Lets rename it to ScrollableListThatMakesAGoodConversationSubjectForAyatana then
<SiDi> the main problem is filling this white space, right ?
<mpt> mac_v, I have no new facts with which to rethink it. :-P I can see how it could be argued either way, and the GTK developers have chosen one way, and you prefer the other.
<SiDi> Cause actually removing it would make it a loss of vertical space when you do need to scroll :/
<mac_v> mpt: ok.
<SiDi> What about appending the last items on the top empty space with a big vertical separator between beginning and end ?
<SiDi> and make it possible to scroll to top to reach the bottom faster ? (i wonder how _confusing_ this could be for users, but at least the space would be exploited :/)
<mpt> That would be ... strange
<SiDi> ok, lets put it in the "stupid ideas" box. :D
<SiDi> mpt: mind having a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/UpdateIssues and commenting it please ?
<SiDi> mac_v: you didnt add the updates on login/logout to it btw, i was expecting you to do so :D
<mpt> SiDi, thanks, I'm planning to write a design spec for handling updates and this will be good source material
<SiDi> i need to detail it a little more though but i'm being lazy :)
<mac_v> SiDi:  i think the better way is to do in-session updates and not disturb the user > https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/397324
<SiDi> mac_v: can you please add this as issue #5 on the UpdateIssues page above and add your solution for it ?
<mac_v> SiDi: sure... BTW what is issue #5?
<SiDi> the issue you describe in your bug report :)
<mac_v> oh... ok
<SiDi> ie. "it MUST be restarted" statement when it should be "changes will be applied after a restart"
<SiDi> We also need to add another issue for apps that do need to be restarted after an update and find a decent compromise for these
<SiDi> (or remove firefox from the repo and close eyes on the problem :X)
<SiDi> i get instant answers from ubottu in our xubuntu chans
<SiDi> wrong channel ~
<ScottK> SiDi: For Firefox it must be restarted or it won't work.  Must is right.
<SiDi> ScottK: indeed
<SiDi> the idea is to tell the user BEFORE it screws his FF
<SiDi> and provide an option to automatically delay the installation of those packages and those that depend on them, on session close
<mac_v> SiDi: why do you insist on NO TOC?
<mac_v> its better to navigate the page
<SiDi> mac_v: it looks ugly. :D
<SiDi> put one if you want its ok ;)
<SiDi> dont put one with an ubuntu-art icon though
<SiDi> and remove the float=right too imo
<mac_v> ;p , i forgot to remove it the last time!
<bratsche_> Morning!
<SiDi> hi
<djsiegel_> danrabbit: can you please s/elebuntu/humanity ?
<djsiegel_> and move the wiki page?
<jblount_> MacSlow: When you get a free second, I'd love to chat with you about notify-osd via ssh -Y
<MacSlow> jblount_, not this week I'm afraid... best in such a case is email me
<jblount_> MacSlow: Will do. Thanks!
<mac_v> mpt: oops! i didnt realize i missed a word in #5! it is actually! "Further evidence of" i'll correct it
#ayatana 2009-07-17
<mac_v> SiDi> hi...
<SiDi> mac_v: heya
<mac_v> SiDi> have a look at this... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/UpdateIssues#Hassle-Free%20In-Session%20Updates%20[%20/!\%20WIP] anything i have missed out?
<mac_v> i havent finished it fully yet , needs a bit of polish... 
<SiDi> you're gonna cut a Polish in parts and put a bit of it in it ? OO
<SiDi> 5. "Restart Required" alert is misleading for new users coming for Windows <- i think it's misleading for everyone ;)
<mac_v> SiDi> i'll add "especially" ?
<SiDi> no, i think its just misleading for absolutely everyone :P
<SiDi> indeed windows users will be more prone to restart immediately, but people who discover comps with ubuntu too, i believe
<SiDi> "new" users will be more prone to restart, wherever they come from
<mac_v> yeah...
<SiDi> mac_v: i agree to some of your changes and disagree to some others :)
<SiDi> I think the check button should stay, it's very practical, for insance when i just added a PPA
<mac_v> SiDi> sure , i cant be fully righy
<SiDi> or when i wake up and expect a daily build to be ready for me
<SiDi> instance*
<mac_v> it can be moved to the description details section
<mac_v> right^
<SiDi> Hm don't know :/
<SiDi> I really like this big button immediately available
<SiDi> i think you should leave it where it was and use a different icon for Remind later
<SiDi> something like a clock
<SiDi> oh, and i'm ok with the present icon for normal updates, but the "update-manager" icon of my theme is too sexy, it MUST be used for security updates at least :)
<mac_v> sure we like it , but in actual use, average users  dont use it daily, so moving it to hidden menu is better
<mac_v> ;p
<SiDi> They may use it from time to time, but in my opinion they wont use "Remind me later" more :)
<SiDi> if the update manager is already open it means : 1) they opened it | 2) it opened itself cause they were too long to react for pending updates :p
<mac_v> well the close was removed , so had to keep the "remind"
<SiDi> oh crap there are too many present icons oO
<SiDi> its xmas !
<mac_v> SiDi> that is why i have mentiond that the apt-get update must be done if the UM is opened after 12hrs of the last check... i feel anything lees might be over kill
<SiDi> (it's already how it works, you know :p)
<mac_v> ah, that because there are so many mockups! , but we only get to see 1 at a time
<SiDi> (but you can manually refresh :p)
<mac_v> yeah
<SiDi> Still, 3 times the same icon is too much
<SiDi> THe present idea is cool, i'm ok with it as a package icon, but you shall not put it everywhere
<SiDi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/UpdateIssues?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mockup.png
<SiDi> For instance here, the button should have a "gtk-validate" icon, as it's the "Ok" answer
<SiDi> and the update-manager should always have it's own application icon in the top right
<mac_v> well the restart icon was there in the window title , its either this or i had to get the UM icon
<SiDi> which leaves us to one present icon instead of 3 :)
<SiDi> by the way, I think you should label the buttons depending on the action they perform
<SiDi> it must state very clearly "Restart computer"
<SiDi> some users dont have a fully translated locale, or they dont really understand what their computer says
<SiDi> they need to be clearly told what will happen if they click here or there
<mac_v> yeah the UM icon needs to be in the title... but the starting pic i had had the restart icon ,... I'll edit it
<mac_v> well this is just a basic idea... surely it need the refinement of the UX team
<mac_v> needs^
<SiDi> i think your timed reminders are too short btw :p
<SiDi> I dont even see the need of it for non-security updates, and you say yourself that if someone uses the PC for work 8 hours / day they'll be disturbed twice per day about it ...
<SiDi> Anyway good job mac_v 
<mac_v> SiDi> no , for software reminders are at every 12 hrs only
<SiDi> but for security updates
<SiDi> what does a company user care bout security updates when they're automatically performed usually ? :P He shouldnt be told twice per day with updates that he shall restart
<mac_v> , that i why i said 1 pm and 6, it either at lunch or after , if the user does it in lucnh he wont have the reminder later ;p
<mac_v> lunch^
<SiDi> mac_v: my point is that they don't control it, and they cant afford to reboot the PC anyway
<SiDi> so its a disturbance for company employees, and they shall not be condemned to be disturbed :p
<mac_v> SiDi> those scenarios, the admins are reminded... not the user
<mac_v> non-admins should not be notified 
<mac_v> I'll add that
<mac_v> if i'm not mistaken, that is how it already works, non-admins dont get notified
<SiDi> they probably dont
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<danrabbit> Anyone want to give me their opinion on something?
<ryanprior> danrabbit: shoot
<danrabbit> So, is it This: http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/Screenshot-1.png
<danrabbit> or this: http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/Screenshot.png
<danrabbit> we're looking at the 48px view. The second largest.
<ryanprior> at the largest size I like the white one better
<ryanprior> at the smaller sizes I like the dark one better
<danrabbit> Each size would have it's own icon, so it would look sharper.
<danrabbit> But, I'm liking the dark one too.,
<ryanprior> right, with some pixel fixes I think it would be pretty ideal
<ryanprior> you can solicit opinions in #ubuntu-artwork too if you'd like more criticism
<danrabbit> good idea
<ryanprior> if that channel is dead (it usually is more active) you can take it to the mailing lists
<danrabbit> It's fine. I think Iv'e made my decision :D
<ryanprior> great, thanks for your work
#ayatana 2009-07-18
<bcurtiswx> hi all, what type of debugging information would you like for apps that don't play as expected with notify-osd?
<mac_v> SiDi> busy?
<SiDi> mac_v, whats up ?
<mac_v> does thunar have a side pane by default?
<mac_v> SiDi> ^
<SiDi> i think its activated by default
<SiDi> why's that ?
<mac_v> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8692/manyclicks.jpg
<mac_v> is that the default setup? or has the user removed the side pane?
<mac_v> SiDi> ^
<SiDi> It's not the default :|
<mac_v> SiDi> the image link or the side pane?
<SiDi> ?? :/
<SiDi> What do you mean the image link ?
<SiDi> http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/5228/capture5p.png
<SiDi> that's more or less what default looks like
<SiDi> if i'm not wrong
<mac_v> ok... thanx
<SiDi> http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/2601/capture6s.png
<SiDi> Actually ^ mac_v 
<mac_v> SiDi> oh nice...but i cant see the cat ;p ... are the emblems available from the side pane?
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> you have a bookmark view too
<SiDi> you know, once you set emblems up, its not needed to change them ..
<mac_v> I know , but dont understand what the obsession with emblems for users is !
<SiDi> http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/1849/capture7.png
<SiDi> mac_v, heres the cat
<mac_v> SiDi> was that the kitten you kept mentioning or is this just a downloaded wallpaper?
<SiDi> its a wallpaper
<SiDi> my kitten was younger
#ayatana 2009-07-19
<mac_v> mrooney: is someone working on implementing the notify-osd wireless signal strength ? right now the bubble only shows the full signal for all the signal strengths
<mrooney> mac_v: oh, that is an interesting point
<mrooney> I think that might be intended, but you never know
<mrooney> is there a bug report for it?
<mac_v> mrooney: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387626 , users get confused about it
<mac_v> mrooney: if there is... i'm not able to find it... i'v confirmed it for now. https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387626/comments/4
<mrooney> oh I see I never noticed that it was the "no signal" graphic?
<mrooney> I just thought it was styled to match the bar colors
<mac_v> mrooney: i just looked into it, while designing icons for breathe. I'v done different set for breathe
<mac_v> have to ask MacSlow or SiDi about the status
<mrooney> oh neat
<mac_v> SiDi: you hadnt announced on the mailing lst about your update idea
<SiDi> true
<SiDi> im too lazy ~
 * mac_v prods SiDi 
#ayatana 2010-07-19
<bratsche> Morning.
<thorwil> good morning!
<sense> good morning
<LucidFox> kenvandine, so, how will the sponsoring process for the Liferea patch work?
<kenvandine> LucidFox, i am going to find someone to sponsor it
<kenvandine> it is already in the sponsor queue
<kenvandine> didrocks, can you sponsor that?
<kenvandine> LucidFox, ok when didrocks gets a chance, he'll sponsor it
<kenvandine> :)
<LucidFox> Giid!
<LucidFox> * Good!
<didrocks> kenvandine: did you make the review? can I just push?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/540490
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 540490 in liferea (Ubuntu) "liferea should be added to the indicator applet (affected: 15, heat: 90)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> thank you
<kenvandine> :)
<C10uD> any chance to change appindicator theme path at runtime?
<C10uD> i'm talking about python bindings, since i think it's allowed to change only in constructor
<C10uD> it's just me or indicator-application package is borked? i can only compile it the 1st time (getting it with apt-source) and this prevents me to test properly my modifications
<C10uD> lucid proposed, btw
<doctormo> Has anyone seen Ian?
#ayatana 2010-07-20
<sense> good morning
<bratsche> Morning.
<kenvandine> good morning
<kenvandine> bratsche, get any time to do the fallback thing in appmenu-gtk?
<bratsche> kenvandine: I started working on it but didn't quite finish it yet.
<kenvandine> ok
<bratsche> I think I need to make a minor change to the interface in the gtk+ patch
<LucidFox> Fallback thing?
<bratsche> LucidFox: For when the applet/whatever does not exist.
<LucidFox> ah, so that it would display the local menu?
<bratsche> Yup.
<jcastro> hi LucidFox
 * LucidFox waves
<jcastro> LucidFox: so I guess monodevelop also has a broken menu
<jcastro> but bratsche is full up on fixing the other bits, so if you're looking for another one. :D
<LucidFox> Hmm, suppose I could investigate it
<LucidFox> So, didrocks...
<didrocks> LucidFox: yes?
<LucidFox> Took a look at the liferea patch yet? kenvandine has uploaded a new version, replacing autogen.sh with dh_autoreconf
<didrocks> LucidFox: not having the time right now. Will do before EOD :)
<didrocks> or badely get hurt by kenvandine ;)
<LucidFox> EOD = end of day?
<kenvandine> LucidFox, yeah
<LucidFox> Ah, okay!
<C10uD> tedg, any plan on adding support for runtime-theme-dir-changing in appindicators? i tried writing some code, but with apt-source i have serious issues compiling so i can't try out my modifications..i can show you see my changes though
<C10uD> plus, trunk seem to have changed how code is structured, so it's a huge wtf for me here.
<tedg> C10uD, Well, I didn't want to because it's kinda tricky to do the theme directories, so I was simplifying.
<tedg> C10uD, I couldn't really come up with a use case.
<tedg> C10uD, Yeah, if you just use Bazaar it'll keep the File IDs so there's no issue with the reshuffle.
<C10uD> yeah i get it's really not what the average developer would use, but i stumbled upon this because users requested runtime-theme-changing (even for the indicator) so i thought it could be worth adding support for that.
<C10uD> i was using apt-source because (i think) it was easier to test/build, but it's having an hard time compiling (especially mono bindings, even if i didn't touch anything), if there's some page with "how to compile the needed stuff" i would be thankful
<C10uD> another question: is it possible to put custom images in appindicator menu items? i couldn't find a way to do it (python)
<C10uD> well, anyway, i gave it a quick try then i gave up https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/607831
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607831 in Application Indicators "change theme path while application is running (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<C10uD> link to branch with changes included
<C10uD> when you have time..:)
<jcastro> klattimer: you've got mail!
<jcastro> sorry I am getting kicked out of this conference room
<jcastro> klattimer: but in short, welcome! this will be awesome.
<klattimer> cool
<klattimer> :)
<jcastro> let's catch up tomorrow and we'll sort out everything
<jcastro> klattimer: 9am sound good for a call?
<klattimer> 9am is fine
<klattimer> you want my landline no?
<klattimer> or skype?
<jcastro> whatever works for you, probably land line
<jcastro> just mail me your # or whatever, got to go now!
 * jcastro hugs
<klattimer> ;)
<klattimer> just pasted it in msg window
#ayatana 2010-07-21
<LucidFox> didrocks, thanks for sponsoring!
<jcastro> vish: around?
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=indicator-application
<jcastro> klattimer: that's the list of tagged bugs
<jcastro> klattimer: I'm going to be assigning you the ones from among this team
<jcastro> these tags I mean
<klattimer> k
<vish> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> vish: klattimer will be working with us to finish off some app indicator work
<jcastro> vish: got any pet bugs?
<vish> awesome! , let me check..
<jcastro> klattimer: agateau recommends that we skip hplip, there's apparently lots of stuff that needs to get done up there to do it
<klattimer> "up there"
<klattimer> coding from heaven?
<jcastro> in upstream qt
 * jcastro gives you vino and gnome-bt instead
<klattimer> was just looking at the hplip patch
<klattimer> generally speaking it looks good, my guess was that there was an upstream bug causing the segfault
<klattimer> so it's not easily fixable within the context of app indicators
<vish> jcastro: klattimer: Bug 548981 ? this actually needs to be fixed in indicator-session
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/548981)
<vish> bad bot!
<klattimer> lol
<jcastro> that one could be cool, but after the big ones
 * vish digs deeper
<klattimer> vish: i was talking about bug 497877
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 497877 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "Indicator should only turn red after the last package has been installed (affected: 2, heat: 44)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497877
<klattimer> erm nooo
<klattimer> hmm, the bug bot isn't happy today
<klattimer> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/497877
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 497877 in hplip (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (affected: 1, heat: 20)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<vish> bot gone crazy!
<klattimer> anyway I'll move on to vino
<vish> klattimer: yeah , i'm looking.. most of the bugs are tagged indicator-application  , I'll see if any are left out..
<jcastro> klattimer: seb128 will be assigning you bugs as well, so don't freak out, heh
<klattimer> ;)
<jcastro> vish: the main scope of the work is fixing existing indicators and "big bang for the buck" ones
<vish> sweet!
<jcastro> vish: so for each app we're going to have to make a judgement call of how many people could be using the app
<jcastro> vish: after that we are keen on getting him time to clean up notify-osd stuff as well
<jcastro> vish: and then we can have cake!
<klattimer> mmmm cake
<vish> jcastro: oh , notify-osd as well , this one got assigned last cycle , but seems to have gotten lost > Bug #333269
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 333269 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "leave message uses an ugly and confusing dialog (affected: 9, heat: 21)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333269
<jcastro> vish: mpt and seb will be putting together lists of bugs for notify-osd, however when they have those I'd like you to go over it as well
 * vish searches for more "big bang for the buck" ones
<vish> jcastro: seen > Bug 601209 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 601209 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Indicator breaks gtk table menus (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601209
<vish> and there is another that has to be fixed as well , supporting icon + text in the indicators..
<jcastro> klattimer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators/ContractorWorkflow
<jcastro> that's kind of old and out of date, but has some useful bits
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> cheers
<jcastro> vish: yeah, you know what would be awesome would be a list of bugs (sorted by priority) of things that app developers are needing to port their apps
<jcastro> vish: but we'll cross that bridge when we get there, heh
<jcastro> klattimer: did the bugmail start hitting you?
<klattimer> I've got two so far
<vish> hmm , how many users would like a Thunderbird support for messaging menu...
<klattimer> vish: quite a few I'd imagine
<vish> oh! , there is already a patch for that : Bug #367175
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 367175 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird not using indicator applet (affected: 78, heat: 409)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367175
<klattimer> jcastro: I'm assuming it's best to test on maverick?
<jcastro> klattimer: yeah, I don't know how comfortable you are running alpha releases
<jcastro> virtualization!
<klattimer> jcastro: got virtualbox on my mac
<klattimer> it'll be fine ;)
<vish> jcastro: another one is tomboy indicator is in need of "pins"...
<klattimer> oh the bugs in the maverick pages are fun
<vish> we dont support that yet in app-indicators..
<klattimer> alpha1 is the google top hit, and the download links go nowhere
<klattimer> alpha2 the download link in the menu doesn't jump to the section
<klattimer> lovely ;)
<klattimer> maverick installing ;)
<didrocks> LucidFox: yw ;)
<didrocks> LucidFox: thanks for the patch!
<LucidFox> Hmm, now it turns out that Debian released 1.6.4-1 two days ago, we'd need to merge
<klattimer> jcastro: I'm looking for which source code to apply the vino patch to
<klattimer> was wondering if any of the existing launchpad branches are valid, or whether I should be taking from upstream?
<sense> klattimer: We do try to forward patches upstream as much as possible, so upstream would probably the best place to look for the source code if upstream is prepared to include it.
<klattimer> sense this is for app indicators, so unlikely upstream will use it
<klattimer> but I'm just looking for the baseline code to apply a patch to
<klattimer> confused as to what I need to do about debian/* in the package if it's coming from upstream
<sense> klattimer: We have been sending most patches upstream, so I hope that Vino will accept it as well. I assume you're using autoconf flags to disable AppInd by default?
<klattimer> sense: it's not my patch but it looks that way
<sense> good
<jcastro> klattimer: I would work on whatever will ship in maverick, so git head. :D
<jcastro> sense: glad you're here, klattimer is our man for some time to work on app indicator issues
<jcastro> sense: do you happen to have a link to that submenu bug he'll likely run into?
<jcastro> sense: ted will likely fix that one soon
<sense> jcastro: No, but I think I did ran unto it when working on Deluge.
<jcastro> ah
<sense> I've got a plugin for that ready, but its submenus don't work.
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> let me find dbarth and get a timeline for completion on it
<sense> bug 585153 is a submenu bug, but it is not what I saw.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 585153 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Submenus are being shown in reverse order (affected: 1, heat: 63)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585153
<jcastro> klattimer: you'll likely hit that at some point
<jcastro> sense: dbarth says to please file a new bug and assign it directly to agateau
<jcastro> (on your issue)
<sense> ok
<sense> jcastro: Could be related to Glade as Deluge is still using that.
<klattimer> jcastro: I'm using git-head
<klattimer> but wondering where the debian folder can be sourced from for package building?
<sense> If it's up-to-date that would be lp:ubuntu/vino or lp:ubuntu/maverick/vino
<sense> bzr branch lp:stuff
<sense> Otherwise there's always apt-get source
<klattimer> k
<sense> klattimer: I think most branches are up-to-date nowadays, but you might want to check it really provides you with the latest version available, just to be sure.
<klattimer> sense: just checked 2.28 in bzr maverick vs 2.31 in git-head
<klattimer> the question is, which version is shipping with maverick 2.30?
<sense> 2.28.2 is the one being shipped in maverick.
<klattimer> right so I'll just forget about git then
<sense> I think we will eventually ship the new release from upstream, which is now still 2.31, but meanwhile you could provide a patch for 2.28.2 while waiting for the patch to be accepted upstream.
<klattimer> k
<sense> Once it gets accepted upstream and the new version gets uploaded to maverick you can drop the patch and enable the appindicator flag.
<sense> (or just add libappindicator-dev to Build-Depens if the default value of the flag is auto)
<klattimer> urgh... patch failed to apply
<klattimer> :/
<sense> jcastro: bug 608219
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 608219 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Submenus not added when done so with Glade (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608219
<jcastro> klattimer: travis' patch applied to lucid, so whatever was in 2.28
<klattimer> jcastro: I've stumbled on some dpkg weirdness i think
<jcastro> I mean 2.30
<klattimer> adding the patch to the patch sequence breaks building
<klattimer> patching before buildpackage it works
<jcastro> klattimer: pastebin me
<klattimer> ... weirdness
<klattimer> jcastro: can't do atm
<klattimer> working between two machines and a third virtual
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> for packaging related issues kenvandine can help. He's in #ubuntu-desktop
<klattimer> but anyway I'm building and will be able to test the patch I hope soonish
<klattimer> k, good to know
<bratsche> Hey.
<sense> hi bratsche
<kenvandine> klattimer, hey
<kenvandine> klattimer, if you have packaging questions, feel free to ping me
<sense> kenvandine: I thought that during the UDS someone was appointed to fix the C# inheritance problems of AppIndicator. Is someone already working on that?
<kenvandine> sense, not that i know of
<sense> kenvandine: I thought ROAF proposed to seal the class and someone said he should do so.
<sense> RAOF
<RAOF> sense: Yo!
<sense> RAOF: ^^
<sense> and yo, of course
<RAOF> I have no memory of that conversation.
<klattimer> grr, now hitting buts with an undefined identifier
<klattimer> :(
<sense> ok
<RAOF> And no one assigned me a work item for it, so it hasn't been done my me.
<sense> That's logical. :)
<RAOF> I even forget what the problem was!
<sense> RAOF: Cannot inherit from the C# AppInd class because the Category and Status things are stored in a weird hybrid way, between enums and strings.
<sense> RAOF: the constructor causes trouble
<sense> It expects the category value to accept a certain type, but it wants another and then crashes.
<RAOF> Ok.  So the solution I proposed was to make it not possible to subclass AppInd?
<kenvandine> sense, oh... you can't do that in python either
<RAOF> That makes sense :)
<sense> RAOF: I think that was you.
<RAOF> It could well have been.
<sense> You have a black beard, right?
<RAOF> That should be a simple matter of prepending “sealed”
<RAOF> sense: Hah!  You're thinking of dbo!
<sense> RAOF: No, it isn't.
<sense> ah!
<sense> :P
<sense> RAOF: It's using GAPI2 to generate things, so we have to work in the .metadata file.
<RAOF> Ah.
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> Well, you could use a .custom file.
<sense> That would mean we'd have to maintain the whole constructor manually.
<RAOF> Yeah, true.
<sense> Isn't there a way to seal a class from GAPI?
<RAOF> Dunno.
<RAOF> Actually, no!  You wouldn't have to manitain the whole constructor.
<sense> Really?
<RAOF> What you'd do is have basically “sealed partial class AppInd”, and have nothing in there.
<sense> That would be nice.
<sense> and not hide the generated thing
<sense> I see
<RAOF> I'm not sure if GAPI would need to add the “partial” modifier on the class.
<RAOF> There's an easy way to find out, though!
<sense> That can be tested! :)
<sense> We could make it work fully by inventing some custom string-like enum and not using ints anymore anywhere in the whole libappindicator library, or stick to the enums, but write a custom layer between the DBus API and the library.
<sense> All a lot of work to do.
<sense> So sealing seems to best solution to me.
<sense> RAOF: Shall I give your proposed method a try?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<klattimer> kenvandine: any clues on fixing a glib-mkenums problem
<klattimer> the patch I have changes two enum vals, but these aren't detected by glib-mkenums
 * kenvandine reads back
<kenvandine> klattimer, is this for vino?
<klattimer> yeah
<kenvandine> is the file your patching actually generated at build time?
<klattimer> seems theres a missing file from vino_enum_headers post patching
<kenvandine> or before?
<klattimer> before build time
<kenvandine> vino-enums.h
<kenvandine> ?
<kenvandine> that looks like it is generated at build time
<klattimer> kenvandine: yeah it is
<klattimer> but I'm talking about a patch applied before buildtime
<klattimer> I think I've fixed it
<klattimer> gimme a few minutes to build
<klattimer> urgh, nope that didn't fix it
<klattimer> kenvandine: appears I'm hitting some kind of configure problem with GNOME_COMPILE_WARNINGS(yes) and it's refusing to rebuild the makefiles
<klattimer> thus causing a bunch of other problems
<klattimer> This seems to be something to do with gnome-common, which wasn't installed but is now
<klattimer> could I be missing another package?
<klattimer> this is a clean vm for building, so I imagine i'm missing some things
<kenvandine> klattimer just installing the build-deps should be enough
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> seems not
<klattimer> I've added gnome-core-dev and gnome-dev
<kenvandine> want to share your patch and let me take a swing?
<klattimer> lets see if that helps
<klattimer> kenvandine: be my guest https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/497883
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 497883 in vino (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (affected: 3, heat: 24)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<klattimer> gah, same thing
<klattimer> syntax error near unexpected token 'yes'
<klattimer> GNOME_COMPILE_WARNINGS(yes)
<klattimer> :(
<klattimer> hang on
<klattimer> this might be what you mention in your comment
<klattimer> have_app_indicator should be enable app_indicator
<klattimer> grr, missed that comment :(
<kenvandine> klattimer, you need to autoreconf too
<kenvandine> are you building from the package or just a checkout?
<kenvandine> in debian/rules add
<kenvandine> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/autoreconf.mk
<kenvandine> or just run ./autogen.sh
<kenvandine> and you should add the configure arg as well
<klattimer> building from a bzr checkout from ubuntu/maverick/vino
<kenvandine> ok, autoreconf will do it
<klattimer> thanks
<klattimer> seems to be working now
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> klattimer, let me know if you need anything
<klattimer> will do
<klattimer> seems I'll be able to get on with it from here on
<klattimer> seem to be some configure bugs which will need fixing though
#ayatana 2010-07-22
<sense> good morning
<kenvandine> good morning sense
<bratsche> Morning.
<kenvandine> bratsche, how is the appmenu fallback thing coming?
<bratsche> kenvandine: I've got it all setup, testing and working out bugs right now.
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx
<klattimer> anyone know how I can test vino-server so the output appears on the command line?
<seb128> run it on a command line?
<klattimer> seb128: vino-server?
<klattimer> hmm
<seb128> yes
<klattimer> not sure that works as I'm starting/stopping it to test
<seb128> does it print output in .xsession-errors?
<seb128> otherwise I guess use g_log
<seb128> and write in a log file
<klattimer> .xsession-errors has it
<klattimer> cheers
<kenvandine> klattimer, anything you need help with now? or are you good for now?
<klattimer> kenvandine: I'm ok for now
<kenvandine> great
<klattimer> trying to find out a) where the sigterm comes from when disabling vino, and b) why vino_mdns_stop is hanging
<klattimer> well vino_mdns_stop is hanging on avahi_entry_group_free
<jcastro> kenvandine: is there an acl for allowing klattimer to assign bugs to you guys that he's finished off and is ready to be packaged.
<klattimer> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/497883
<klattimer> that be the bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 497883 in vino (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (affected: 3, heat: 18)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<kenvandine> jcastro, i really don't know...
<davidbarth> klattimer: very cool job with the patch; jcastro just mentioned it and we'll be looking for some n-osd bugs for you right after lunch
<klattimer> davidbarth: cool
<klattimer> I'm currently poking ibus app-indicator stuff
<klattimer> I'd like to get my teeth into this one before i start on n-osd
<jcastro> klattimer: also, note the priority will still be app indicator bugs first, but at the rate you're going we might as well queue up a larger batch. :D
<thorwil> mpt: meeting?
<wers> mpt, you there?
<C10uD> hey, any chance someone takes a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/607831
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607831 in Application Indicators "change theme path while application is running (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> C10uD: ping tedg when he's around, he can help you
<seb128> ted might not be around for a while
<C10uD> i already told him some days ago, then i wrote some code but this whole appind thing is making my head spin so i don't know if i'm doing right, and if you want this kind of thing
<jcastro> sense: what do you think? ^
<sense> jcastro, C10uD: I could take a look at some code.
<sense> C10uD: Do you have a patch or branch somewhere?
<C10uD> branch linked in the bug
<sense> Great! I'll take a look.
<C10uD> note: it's not working atm
<sense> :)
<C10uD> quick question: is it possible to put images in appind menus? didn't find a way to do it
<sense> Not that I'm aware of.
<sense> Maybe it is.
<sense> yeah, sounds plausible
<sense> It should be possible, just do it the regular way and I think it should just work.
<C10uD> i could only set gtk stock icons, not gtk imagemenuitems
<C10uD> i'll try again though
<sense> ok
<iffypop> The sound menu has images in it...
<C10uD> you mean, the new one that will be in mav?
<iffypop> Yes.... Just pointing out that it is out there already in some form.
<C10uD> anyway i always forget to say i'm working with python-appind
<sense> C10uD: But the Sound Menu is an Indicator Applet, not an Indicator Application.
<iffypop> sense: Ah, important distinction. My bad.
<C10uD> ok, well then, supporting gtk imagemenuitems should be done if it's not already (imo)
<sense> C10uD: You pushed your branch to lp:~username/indicator-application/ubuntu, but it should have been lp:~username/ubuntu/indicator-application/custom-name since you based it on the packaging branch, not upstream trunk.
<C10uD> sense, sorry, i really got confused by all of this :)
<sense> ok
<C10uD> and don't really know how launchpad-work should be done, i usually use github and stuff
<sense> C10uD: You want to work on lp:indicator-application as that is the code the developers are working on, lp:ubuntu/indicator-application (== lp:ubuntu/maverick/indicator-application) is the version packaged in Ubuntu and should only be adapted if we want to diverge from upstream, which we don't want here.
<C10uD> ok
<sense> C10uD: lp:~username/indicator-application/custom-name is in the repository of the development version, which is different from the Ubuntu packaged one.
<sense> C10uD: Could you please try to create a new repository tree based on lp:indicator-application? That would make it much easier for me to test.
<C10uD> ok, i'll try
<sense> C10uD: Also, try to prevent from including build stuff in the commits. Maybe you could create copies for when building to prevent files from slipping through.
<C10uD> so, now i should push to lp:~c10ud/indicator-application/runtime-themepath-change
<C10uD> here it is https://code.launchpad.net/~c10ud/indicator-application/runtime-themepath-change
<sense> C10uD: Looking at it.
<C10uD> i think it's missing some other change..mmm
<sense> And what's not working about it?
<sense> C10uD: Have you committed the changes to app-indicator.c, the library?
<sense> Otherwise the function is not exposed to applications.
<C10uD> sense, changes incoming
<sense> ok
<sense> tedg! Not all files in indicator-application are following the code guidelines! I saw real tabs!
<jcastro> sense: oh ted is on holiday for a while
<sense> ah
<jcastro> sense: I know I know, no one to pick on
<C10uD> rev144 avail
<sense> good
<sense> jcastro: Canonical should mandate one. :)
<sense> C10uD: and you said something didn't work. What doesn't work?
<C10uD> the thing i was trying to implement :p
<C10uD> i think i should make a simple example for testing..
<klattimer> anyone know when tedg will be available?
<jcastro> he's on holiday
<jcastro> klattimer: bratche's your technical contact in the meantime
<klattimer> k
<sense> C10uD: Just letting you know that I'm still working on your branch. I went through the code, changed a few things and am now building it again as .deb package to test it.
<C10uD> sense, great!
<sense> C10uD: Have you got an example that can be used to test it?
<C10uD> sense, if you could give me the debs i can test it, otherwise there's emesene2 that currently uses that feature
<C10uD> s/uses/wants to use/
<sense> I'll try something myself.
<sense> When it seems to work I'll push it so you can take a look.
<C10uD> ok, neat
<sense> C10uD: I pushed the changes I made to lp:~sense/indicator-application/runtime-themepath-change so you can see them, but I have to add that your problem isn't resolved yet: nothing happens. Nothing crashes as well, though. I've also removed your NULL checks to allow people to set the theme path to NULL.
<sense> found!
<sense> I think I may have found the reason why nothing is happening still, related to my name changes.
<C10uD> let's hope so :p
<sense> C10uD: Could you please test lp:~sense/indicator-application/runtime-themepath-change? I'm not sure if I'm testing it correctly, but I am sure that the theme path is now at least sent up to and including the last signal. Maybe I'm not using the the theme path thing correctly (wrong folders and such), but you could give it a try.
<sense> C10uD: I'm now busy with other things, but I hope to have helped you a bit with my changes. Please feel free to merge the code before continuing to work on it yourself.
<C10uD> sense, thanks, i'll try it
<sense> great!
<C10uD> sense, one quick question: how do you test it? get a debian folder from somewhere then package and install or anything else?
<sense> C10uD: That's what I did. Make a build copy of the working branch (important to not contaminate your sources), get the source using 'apt-get source indicator-application' (the branch is too old, doesn't work), and then 'dch -n', './autogen.sh' and 'debuild'.
<C10uD> ok thanks, will try it
<C10uD> oh wait, the indicator-application shipped with lucid is different from trunk (there's a subfolder in the old one)
<C10uD> i suppose you're using maverick
<sense> yes
<sense> You're not?
<sense> ah
<C10uD> i'll get maverick tgz and try then
<sense> You really want to work on the trunk, most certainly not on the Lucid version since that is already much older compared to the trunk.
<sense> tgz?
<C10uD> tar.gz with debian stuff
<C10uD> i guess (hope) there won't be much difference
<sense> not sure
<sense> You could get problems with dependencies. libindicator, libindicate and libdbusmenu got large updates already
<C10uD> ouch
<sense> C10uD: Maybe https://launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/+archive/indicator-core-ppa can help you get some more up-to-date dependencies.
<C10uD> virtualbox will be my friend then
<C10uD> oh let's see that
<sense> virt-manager!
<C10uD> the ppa seems quite outdated
<C10uD> already found a premade maverick VDI thanks
<sense> ok
<C10uD> lol maverick32 virtualboxed is faster than my "real" lucid x64
<sense> And stuff is working somwhat in Deluge! Hurray for step one! :P
<sense> The separator in the submenu is picked up! Now the rest of the items.
<jcastro> \o/
<sense> but first: dinner
<C10uD> sense, it works!!!
<C10uD> :)
<C10uD> ok, now we just need some of the boss to take a look at the branch
<C10uD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/607831
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 607831 in Application Indicators "change theme path while application is running (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<C10uD> i set it to Fix committed, unsure if it's the correct status
<sense> C10uD: great!
<sense> C10uD: Did you have to change anything?
<sense> C10uD: Actually, that's not Fix Committed yet, for that it has to be in the trunk.
<C10uD> sense, no change, just got the package source, overwrite files, built package, reboot
<C10uD> and it worked as expected
<sense> Good news!
<C10uD> can you set it to the correct status/people so we can get this reviewed better (?) and/or pushed in mainline?
<sense> I've done so.
<sense> C10uD: Thank you for working on this, it is really nice that we've got now working support for icon theme path changes.
<C10uD> np, i expect to get gtkimagemenuitem support in exchange :p
<C10uD> thank you for cleaning up the code so it has a better shape
<sense> You're welcome. I'm glad I could help.
<sense> I made a lot more changes than what was strictly speaking necessary to get things working because I wanted to take the chance to unify the names used for referring to the icon theme path in the source code. The most important thing I fixed was adding the signal to an XML file.
<sense> The rest is mostly unifying variable and function naming and tweaking the selection criteria for the theme path and make everything work in the bindings.
<C10uD> you're not done yet, you still need to poke the right people to get this in trunk, because i don't know who i should poke and i see on planet you're having an hard time reviewing patches
<C10uD> :)
<sense> C10uD: Now the merge request is filed it ought to show up on the lists of people, but with Ted on holiday things might require a little more pushing. :)
<sense> This is no patch, but a merge request, which gets reviewed sooner because it's easier and there is less backlog.
<C10uD> since (i think) we're far from codefreeze i think it's no big deal waiting, thanks for your interest in this patch, going afk
<C10uD> see ya
<sense> bye!
<atrus> i'm having trouble getting messaging menu blacklists to work.
<atrus> i copied everything from /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ into ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/ . it seemed to disable at least some of them, but when i logged back in, they all came back again. any suggestions?
#ayatana 2010-07-23
<sense> good morning
<kenvandine> good morning sense
<sense> bratsche: You're looking after Application Indicators while Ted is on holiday? Does that also include merge requests? C10uD and I worked yesterday on implementing icon theme path changes and I filed a merge request for it, but I was wondering whether anyone will look at it for the next few days. I would be happy if the change -- when accepted -- could land before Alpha 3 because I do think that such important changes to the library need to be tested we
<sense> ll enough.
<sense> https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/trunk/+activereviews
<sense> whoops, wrong lnk
<sense> https://code.launchpad.net/~c10ud/indicator-application/runtime-themepath-change/+merge/30695
<klattimer> sense can i have a look at this too
<bratsche> Yeah, I can take a look at it.  I'm in the middle of debugging some X crashiness first though, so it may be awhile before I look at it.
<klattimer> it might touch something that I'm currently writing a patch for
<bratsche> Awesome
<bratsche> Thanks klattimer!
<sense> klattimer, bratsche: OK, that would be great!
<klattimer> sense: can I find a diff?
<klattimer> I just want to know what's differend ;)
<sense> https://code.launchpad.net/~c10ud/indicator-application/runtime-themepath-change/+merge/30695
<klattimer> ah missed that ;)
<klattimer> appears to avoid completely what I'm doing
<klattimer> so I have no objections
<sense> bratsche: The changes do touch the KDE spec XML file to add a new signal there. How bad is that?
<sense> good
<sense> klattimer: Are you working on submenu related isues?
<klattimer> sense: no, getting absolute paths to render icons
<klattimer> for ibus
<sense> ah, something long requested, but always refused
<klattimer> sense: I'm hiding the API away
<klattimer> no sense publicising it
<sense> ok
<sense> We don't want every app to use fancy custom icons.
<klattimer> ibus menus stopped responding... sudden random heisenbugs :/
<sense> You mean that it doesn't react to activate events anymore? I'm having the same issue with my work on making later added submenus work.
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> is there a bug filed?
<sense> I'm not sure what causes it, so I haven't filed a bug. It may be my own fault. I get some complaints, so it seems, that some pointer is not a valid GtkMenuItem.
<sense> There is a bug for the submenu thing, if you wanted to know that.
<klattimer> sense it's just not responding to activate events
<klattimer> and therefore I can't change the icon, and therefore unable to test my patch :(
<klattimer> really irritating
<klattimer> but the other indicators work fine
<klattimer> :/
<sense> klattimer: Great... I'll try to look into my activation issues to see what's causing it, maybe it will help you too.
<sense> klattimer: Maybe something wrong in the declaration of the menu?
<klattimer> not sure yet
<klattimer> I'll have to look inside of the indicator applet itself
<klattimer> so far I've only tried testing changes to libindicator
<sense> klattimer: I'm afraid PyGTK is somewhat broken on Maverick, maybe that's causing problems.
<sense> >>> menu = gtk.Menu()
<sense> __main__:1: Warning: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<sense> __main__:1: Warning: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<sense> Example ^^
<sense> bratsche: Do you know of any recent update that might have done this to PyGTK?
<klattimer> :(
<klattimer> is this pygi related perhaps?
<sense> I thought we weren't going to use that this release yet. (PyGI has been integrated into GObject/GLib and the separate package isn't necessary anymore in Maverick, though.)
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> I don't know what's being used tbh
<klattimer> so I'm just throwing out a suggestion ;)
<sense> bratsche: Also, when importing gtk in Python you get deprecation warnings about "pygobject_register_sinkfunc".
<dutchie> hey, i've said it before, but I was wondering about what to do about some sort of indicator to show the status of caps lock etc for keyboards that don't have LEDs
<dutchie> i'd like to write it myself, but I don't really know where to begin
<sense> dutchie: You need to have something running in the background that periodically checks and updates the indicator. You could check the code examples at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators> for code to start with.
<dutchie> i'm reading that now
<dutchie> so i should create a non-gui program with an application indicator?
<dutchie> and not find a system indicator to hook in to?
<sense> That could be a better solution, but I'm not sure you can dynamically extend stuff, you'll probably have to write a patch for the Keyboard Indicator.
<klattimer> dutchie: you may as well just write a small python app to create the indicator
<dutchie> yeah, that's what I was thinking of
<sense> mpt: What would you think of an optional Caps Lock status indicator in the Keyboard Indicator?
<klattimer> bratsche: pygtk is teh bork
<klattimer> :(
<bratsche> Maybe this will convince people to stop using fucking Python. ;)
 * bratsche radiates hate
<bratsche> :)
<klattimer> don't slate the snake
<klattimer> hmm, something isn't quite making sense anymore
<klattimer> the status icon can't load the image file
<klattimer> ... nothing changed in the status icon
<sense> Is iBus using Python?
<klattimer> I think pygtk has gone on holiday or something
<klattimer> sense: the applet does
<sense> Yeah, so it seems.
<sense> Something broke it. Maybe it needs to be rebuilt against libgtk+2.0?
<klattimer> sense menus work on the status icon variety of ibus, so I don't think it's necessarily the menu
<klattimer> i think it's probably dbus menus for the indicators which are mostly broken
<klattimer> but pygtk has other issues too
<mpt> sense, interesting, but I think it would be more effective inside fields where it would help. For example, in password fields.
<klattimer> lets see what magical updates come today
<mpt> hi klattimer
<seb128> gtk didn't change recently neither did pygtk
<sense> dutchie: ^^
<klattimer> hi mpt
<sense> seb128: Then why would it suddenly start not working?
<klattimer> mpt I think sense was referring to the case stated that when there are no on-keyboard indicators
<klattimer> which I think is a valid reasoning to have them visible always
<klattimer> reminders in password fields for sure
<klattimer> but it's difficult sometimes to spot if you've got a lock on
<klattimer> even more so if theres no light :)
<seb128> sense, do you use some cracky ppa?
<sense> seb128: No, just regular Maverick GTK+.
<sense> The strange thing is that the problems have only started yesterday evening or this morning, without any update.
<klattimer> sense pretty much the same thing here
<sense> seb128: apart from a new GTK+ release
<hyperair> try restarting. ibus is full of transient errors.
<klattimer> and ive also rebooted several times
<hyperair> okay, so it's not so transient this time. =p
<seb128> sense, gtk in maverick just changed the appmenu proxy code
<sense> hyperair: it's not just iBus, it's also the code 'import gtk; menu = gtk.Menu()"
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<sense> seb128: yes, I saw that. That's why I find it so strange.
<seb128> brb
<sense> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467926/
 * kenvandine looks
<klattimer> sense: kenvandine running the above test here
<klattimer> I get the same sinkfunc errors
<klattimer> but don't get the menu error after menu = gtk.Menu()
<sense> Those sinkfunc errors have been there for a long while, though.
<kenvandine> no errors here
<kenvandine> besides the sinkfunc errors
<sense> Maybe I broke my installation somehow.
<klattimer> sense have you tried updating again today?
<sense> yes
<klattimer> either way I'm not getting any response from the menu's in python
<klattimer> but am in C
<sense> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/467927/ is a longer piece of errors
<sense> klattimer: You think it could be related to localisation?
<kenvandine> sense, so are all appmenus broken for you?
<klattimer> I couldn't say
<sense> kenvandine: No, that's not the case, strangely.
<kenvandine> sense, ok i thought maybe it was the python bindings
<kenvandine> but i just tested that, worked fine here
<sense> kenvandine: I'll do reïnstall, maybe I broke something.
<klattimer> kenvandine: I'm definitely having a problem in that an activated signal emitted on a menu doesn't cause the callback to fire in python application indicators
<klattimer> I just checked through the code, and it's definitely broken somewhere :/
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok, let me try a simple test here
<sense> kenvandine: Same thing here.
<sense> but only in submenus
<kenvandine> ok, i have a test
<kenvandine> ah!
<kenvandine> klattimer, in a submenu?
<LucidFox> Hmm
<LucidFox> Liferea upstream has offered me the possibility of joining the team so I could maintain indicator support there.
<sense> kenvandine, klattimer: I am working on lp:~sense/indicator-application/submenu-later, but I think those changes should just work.
<sense> LucidFox: Good news!
<klattimer> kenvandine: well in the main ibus menu
<klattimer> so not just submenus
<sense> Here it is just the submenus of Deluge, nothing in the main menu.
<kenvandine> sense, klattimer: well my test in python with submenus worked
<klattimer> kenvandine: can you test ibus
 * kenvandine is just glad to know the python bindings aren't broken
<klattimer> the existing code should bork in the same way
<kenvandine> klattimer, yeah, but after lunch
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> bbiab
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok, which package are you working on?
<klattimer> ibus-gtk
<klattimer> kenvandine: any luck reproducing?
<kenvandine> yeah
<klattimer> diagnosis?
<kenvandine> trying to figure out how to run this locally
<kenvandine> to debug
<klattimer> run what?
<klattimer> ibus
<kenvandine> yeah
<klattimer> or the applet?
<kenvandine> the applet
<klattimer> ah
<kenvandine> got tips to save me time?
<klattimer> /usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet in a terminal
<klattimer> then add it to the panel
<klattimer> the output will appear in the terminal
<kenvandine> oh... not that part
<klattimer> then run ibus-daemon
<kenvandine> the ibus indicator iteself
<kenvandine> i have the applet... but i want ibus-daemon to run from my checkout
<kenvandine> not from the package
<klattimer> oh
<klattimer> cant you just package it, install it and run it
<klattimer> that's what I do
<kenvandine> running ./bus/ibus-daemon gets all the python imports from the installed version
<kenvandine> i want to modify it in my checkout and run it locally
<kenvandine> and ideally even run it in a debugger
<kenvandine> it isn't obvious how to run it... setting the PYTHONPATH seems to get ignored
<klattimer> :/
<kenvandine> well, maybe it is working
<kenvandine> well... working meaning running the code i think it is
<kenvandine> ah, ok...
<kenvandine> it is getting my PYTHONPATH
<kenvandine> now to figure out why it doesn't get signals
<klattimer> kenvandine: let me know if you have any luck, this is blocking me now
<klattimer> i have a patch ready, I think but can't test it
<kenvandine> klattimer, i think it has nothing to do with appindicator
<kenvandine> the fallback doesn't get activate either
<klattimer> dbusmenu?
<kenvandine> this thing is pretty crazy... very complex setup for a few dynamic menus
<kenvandine> no... in ibus-gtk
<kenvandine> so i got rid of the import appindicator
<kenvandine> so it goes in the notification area instead of indicator-applet
<klattimer> and?
<klattimer> for me in the notification area the menu's worked
<kenvandine> and the menu from the StatusIcon doesn't send the event either
<klattimer> oh dear
<klattimer> we've got ourselves a nasty one here
<klattimer> :/
<kenvandine> klattimer, yeah i removed that appindicator patch from the package completely and it still doesn't work
<kenvandine> oh... damn
<kenvandine> they do work from the package without the patch
<kenvandine> but not when i run ibus-daemon from the source directory
<kenvandine> klattimer, i don't think this is a problem coming from dbusmenu or appindicator
<kenvandine> just the patch needs work
<kenvandine> somehow we aren't wired in right
<kenvandine> to get the signals
<kenvandine> might be that we set_enabled somewhere to the wrong thing and it never even emits the signal
<kenvandine> klattimer, look at the code in language.py with our patch applied
<kenvandine> all the stuff that emits the signals
<klattimer> ?
<kenvandine> i bet there is something simple in there that is causing the problem... and of course the code is overly complex for what it does
<kenvandine> ui/gtk/languagebar.py
<kenvandine> that seems to be where it emits those signals
<klattimer> ok
<klattimer> I'll take a look
<kenvandine>         self.__about_button.connect("clicked", self.__about_button_clicked_cb)
<kenvandine> so on clicked, it calls self.__about_button_clicked_cb
<kenvandine> and in that method, it emits the signal
<kenvandine> actually, self.__about_button_clicked_cb isn't even getting called
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> the signals aren't called at all
<klattimer> they're just never emitted
<kenvandine> i was thinking the stock signals might be getting there, but the ones added aren't emitted
<kenvandine> but yeah, we aren't even getting those
<klattimer> looks like pygtk
<klattimer> dont you think?
<kenvandine> ok, well i have a suspicion
<kenvandine> it's dbusmenu
<klattimer> heh, I thought that earlier
<kenvandine> the menu items are ToolButtons
<kenvandine> wait... maybe languagebar.py is ignored in our case
<kenvandine> klattimer, well i don't know enough about dbusmenu, but my suspicion is these menu items are made up of ToolButtons
<kenvandine> and maybe the signals that ToolButtons use aren't being handled via dbusmenu
<kenvandine> i could be way off, this code is a mess
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> i'll poke around a bit more
<klattimer> kenvandine: the ToolButton isn't used in the menu
<kenvandine> ok
<klattimer> just straight forward ImageMenuItems and MenuItems
<klattimer> from what I can see it's a bog standard MenuItem/ImageMenuItem which hooks its activate signal into a few callbacks
<klattimer> the callbacks never get called
<klattimer> that means it must be gobject/gtk bindings level
<klattimer> surely
<klattimer> !
<klattimer> or possibly dbusmenu not emitting the signals back to the indicator correctly
<klattimer> either is possible I suppose
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok... so it isn't pygtk or dbusmenu
<kenvandine> i put a break point in panel.py, in the __create_im_menu method
<kenvandine> at the end of the method, right before "return menu"
<kenvandine> if i do a menu.show() right there, but not let the program continue
<kenvandine> it sends the right signal when you click on the menu items
<kenvandine> but if i let it continue, and return menu
<kenvandine> it gets hosed
<kenvandine> so i think it isn't that the signal isn't getting emitted, but the menu items aren't connected to them anymore
<kenvandine> klattimer, so i hope that helps :)
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> that's bizarre
<klattimer> well I've written a python indicator test case
<klattimer> and the activated signal is fired in that
<klattimer> this is a problem with ibus :/
<klattimer> *shit*
<klattimer> kenvandine: I think I found the problem ;)
<klattimer> using menu.add instead of menu.append
<klattimer> replacing all occurrences appears to fix it
<klattimer> oh, no it doesn't
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> it may have worked once just on it's own
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> this bug has me beat :/
<kenvandine> klattimer, something is making it lose the connect to that signal
<kenvandine> i think the signal is still coming, but the widget isn't hooked up to it anymore
<kenvandine> but i don't know why
<kenvandine> i can make it work 100% of the time from in a debugger :)
<kenvandine> once it returns the menu from the __create_im_menu method, it no longer listens for that signal
<kenvandine> but as long as i am stopped there it gets it
<klattimer> kenvandine: that makes no sense though
<klattimer> as it needs to go on to add it to the indicator
<kenvandine> no, it is already in the indicator there
<kenvandine> i didn't go back far enough to see when it is getting added to the indicator
<kenvandine> but i am seeing it there
<klattimer> hmm, then surely it's a double add
<klattimer> ;)
<klattimer> I think
<sense> ivanka: We still need more people for the trips during GUADEC if we want them all to continue. Are you, or is someone you know, interested in one of the things listed at <http://live.gnome.org/GUADEC/2010/Trips>?
<klattimer> kenvandine: how could it already be added, menu is created in __create_im_menu
<klattimer> and it doesn't add the menu to the indicator
<kenvandine> must be added somewhere else then...
<klattimer> nope
<klattimer> only in __appindicator_update_menu
<klattimer> after __create_im_menu os called and the menu is created
<klattimer> then other items are appended to the menu, and it's set
<kenvandine> well, if i stop it there with a break point and do a menu.show()
<klattimer> so I can't see how not returning the menu can fix it
<kenvandine> it starts getting the signals
<klattimer> hmm
<kenvandine> it doesn't fix it...
<klattimer> maybe we need to show the menu
<kenvandine> i can only make it work if i stop it with a breakpoint
<klattimer> or the menu items before returning
<kenvandine> no... i added it there
<kenvandine> if you let it past that point, even with showing the menu
<kenvandine> it doesn't get the signals
<kenvandine> something happens to it after that
<kenvandine> maybe it gets created a second time
<kenvandine> and the second one isn't connected
<kenvandine> brb
<klattimer> kenvandine: I fixed it
<klattimer> you need to call show on each menu item before adding it to the menu
<klattimer> then the signals seem to stay attached
<sense> ah!
<sense> klattimer: In that case this occurs in libappindicator. I know there is somewhere a check for visible menuitems.
<kelelsai> Hi, I'm looking to get involved in Ubuntu development. Your website said Papercuts is a great place to start.
<kelelsai> I was wondering what I needed to do to get started with this group>
<kelelsai> ?
<hyperair> bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts
<daker> kelelsai, you should talk to vish
<kelelsai> thanks!
<kelelsai> I'm registering at the link provided and will talk with vish
<kelelsai> im a little confused. If I'm working on fixing bugs do I need to be packaging everything up?
<kelelsai> or is there a different team that does that?
<kelelsai> it doesn't matter to me either way. Just curious
<hyperair> if you can stick a debdiff to the bug, it's better.
<kelelsai> ok, thanks
<hyperair> otherwise someone else needs to drop by and stick a debdiff to the bug
#ayatana 2010-07-24
<sense> good morning
<LucidFox> I should say, I'm impressed how quickly indicator-appmenu has matured
<LucidFox> It seems more stable to me than gnome-globalmenu, despite a much shorter development time.
 * hyperair hopes indicator-applet will mature enough to stop leaking memory.
<hyperair> considering how successful indicator-appmenu is, though, i can't help but wonder why a similar approach isn't used for windicators rather than using CSD.
 * hyperair whistles
<LucidFox> Honestly, I don't think windicators are a good idea to begin with
<LucidFox> Are there any plans to add support for locations to indicator-datetime, for feature parity with the old panel applet?
<hyperair> LucidFox: well, i don't either, but will refrain from thinking any further until it's actually implemented.
<daoo> Is there documentation for the libindicate python bindings?
<sense> daoo: If there is not, please feel free and encouraged by me to file a bug. I do have the sneaking suspicion there are indeed none.
<daoo> I've not managed to find any.
<sense> A shame
<daoo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libindicate/+bug/422039
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 422039 in libindicate "Documentation should be completed (affected: 3, heat: 4)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sense> daoo: Thanks, will watch that bug.
<daoo> And also this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libindicate/+bug/422044
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 422044 in libindicate "Documentation should find a home on the web (affected: 1, heat: 1)" [Low,Confirmed]
<daoo> I was started to play around with libindicate but unfortunately didn't get very far when there was no documentation. :(
<sense> daoo: Did you look at some examples?
<daoo> Yes I did.
<daoo> Well, what I want to do is check draw-attention of all message indicators.
<daoo> I want to know, if for instance, pidgin has any new messages.
<daoo> Well, I could do that with dbus and check against pidgin.
<daoo> Though, if i use libindicate instead I could also check the status of other applications (I have mail, and rss reader).
<daoo> I looked at list-and-print but it's confusing, is there no methods that return the value of a property instead of just sending it to a callback?
<sense> daoo: All I could advise you to do is to look at the source code of the library to figure out what does what. Otherwise I wouldn't know.
<sense> daoo: there is a libindicate-doc package
<sense> You could try to figure out how the Python bindings work by following the C documentation.
<daoo> Yeah, I've checked, but I'm not that good at C.
<daoo> Yeah, the C bindings did seem to have functions where you could send variable pointers. Though, I could not find out if they were in the python bindings.
<daoo> sense: There only seems to methods that take callbacks in the python bindigs.. :/
<sense> daoo: If you need other methods, file a bug!
<daoo> sense: I don't know but this bug might be what I need: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libindicate/+bug/499490
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 499490 in libindicate "Indicator does not have normal GObject behavior (affected: 1, heat: 2)" [Undecided,New]
<sense> yes
#ayatana 2011-07-18
<didrocks> good morning
<didrocks> jo-erlend: hey, do you have a minute? seif and I had some design question for zeitgeist integration and discovering files not opened
<didrocks> JohnLea: (sorry jo) ^^
<didrocks> Kaleo: hey, snapshot of unity-2d today?
<Kaleo> didrocks: sure, why not
<Kaleo> didrocks: going for lunch now, let's talk later
<didrocks> Kaleo: sure
<API> njpatel, I have some branches waiting for review
<API> I pinged lamalex last week but it seems that he forgot that
<API> you are also assigned, should I assign that to other people?
<API> njpatel, lamlex ping:
<API> <API> njpatel, I have some branches waiting for review
<API> <API> I pinged lamalex last week but it seems that he forgot that
<API> <API> you are also assigned, should I assign that to other people?
<lamlex> API: sorry i ran into massive computer troubles
<lamlex> i think i've got them sorted but just this morning
<API> lamlex, no problem, just wanted to know if I should ask for review to other people
<jjardon> tedg: Hey, Can I know your opinnion about https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-power/+bug/811777 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-power/+bug/811769 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 811777 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) ""Show Percentage Remaining" is more useful than "Show Time Remaining"" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 811769 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "Power Menu should respect icon-policy hide setting" [Undecided,New]
<jjardon> or maybe is better to ask mpt as they are more design questions?
<tedg> jjardon, So when we have things like that which need design input we add a bug task for "ayatana-design" so that they can prioritize it.
<tedg> jjardon, So "Also affects project"
<tedg> I don't think it should hide when full though... that seems like a support call waiting to happen.
<tedg> And I think we should fix upower to better time instead of going back to percentage.
<jjardon> tedg: ok, done
<tedg> But, I'll let mpt have a say on it ;-)
<jjardon> tedg: about the changes in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power : any idea how implement the  certified or validated thing? Is there a database packaged somewhere with this info?
<jjardon> Also, I already told mpt that I'm not very sure this is the correct level to achieve this, suspend should work out-of-the-box. If not It's a kernel bug
<tedg> jjardon, That's a good question.  Let me find an answer for you.
<tedg> jjardon, I think the idea was OEMs and other folks could install a package to change the default value of the DConf key.
<tedg> jjardon, It is a kernel bug, but unfortunately a reality for many users.
<jjardon> Maybe is better to simply disable the suspend configuration options if Its not supported by the kernel
<tedg> jjardon, The problem is that many drivers say they support it and are infact wrong.
<jjardon> tedg: IMHO hide a bug below a configuration options is not the better aproach
<tedg> jjardon, I think perhaps we should hide the config if we know it's good...
<tedg> jjardon, Only provide it on systems that aren't verified to be good.
<jjardon> tedg: I like more that option
<tedg> jjardon, Write it up as a bug, and assign ayatana-design ;-)
<jjardon> tedg: sure, thanks!
<MacSlow> ola
<DBO> API, ping
<API> DBO, pong
<API> tell me
<DBO> API, does the a11y api require that there be a window associated with an object?
<DBO> so if I wanted alt-tab to be a11y, does it need a window?
<API> Daviey, well, at this moment I suppose that the objects that get the focus
<API> ups
<API> sorry
<API> DBO,
<API> at this moment
<API> the a11y code
<API> supposed that the objects will be included on a basewindow
<API> but I didn't check how alt+tab is working
<DBO> brb
<API> in fact I thought that this was made by compiz but
<API> not by unity plugin itself
<Andy80> hi :)
<DBO> API, sorry about that
<DBO> API, so alt-tab is in a baswindow
<DBO> but that basewindow does not have a x window associated with it
<DBO> is that a problem?
<API> DBO, no
<API> I don't go to low
<API> Im trying to use nux as the most low level stuff here
<API> if there are a nux::basewindow and gets the focus
<API> it would be ok
<DBO> API, what about for the input method support?
<DBO> (I am thinking about dash now)
<API> dash is using a custom input method ?
<API> for what?
<DBO> its not currently
<DBO> but I assume it would eventually need to use SCIM or whatever is common now
<API> aha
<DBO> does that need an x window?
<API> well, in that case, eventually I would require to check it
<API> ;)
<API> but in the case of the key events
<API> Im also using nux
<API> and fwiw, one of the pending things that I have in my todo
<API> in add AtkText and AtkEditable text support on nux textual objects
<jjardon> tedg: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/812394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 812394 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Disable suspend/hibernate options when they are not supported" [Undecided,New]
<API> DBO, so, please notify me when if you start to work on the input method stuff
<API> so I could check that
<API> and btw, that I already asked that
<jjardon> tedg: FYI upstream seems to like the idea
<API> DBO, so now unity itself will take care of the alt-tab stuff?
<DBO> API, yes
<API> ok, better
<API> as in this case I would not need to take care also about compiz stuff
<mterry> smspillaz, just FYI, that modal-compiz-ldtp question I had on Friday I'm currently pinning on LDTP after finding out it's not directly modal related.  I filed a bug, we'll see what they say
<lamalex> API, i'm reviewing your gconf -> gsettings branch now
<lamalex> we should file a bug on gsettings to not abort when a freaking schema is missing
<lamalex> if there already isn't one
<lamalex> seriously that is rediculous
<API> lamalex, there are already one bug
<API> and some weeks ago
<API> a flame in a mailing list
<API> I don't remember which one
<API> probably desktop-devel
<API> in summary, this is the way to go
<API> check if the schema are present
<API> if you want to be sure that _schema_new will not crash
<API> lamalex, http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gtk-devel-list/2011-May/msg00099.html
<lamalex> API, +1, merge it up
<API> lamalex, ok thanks
<lamalex> API, reviewing the focus branch now
<API> lamalex, I would prefer if you review the other one
<API> is really more smaller
<API> so I could get and answer faster
<API> and it is a regression
<lamalex> which other?
<lamalex> i reviewed the gconf one already
<API> the focus branch are improvements
<API> lamalex, https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/bug810045
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> API,  the unity script isn't called by default
<lamalex> didrocks, am I right on that? ^^^
<API> hmm
<API> so we have a problem here ...
<lamalex> to save time to avoid python
<API> so taking into account that we want that env vars properly set
<API> before running unity
<didrocks> lamalex: right, it's not called
<API> where should I set those?
<API> didrocks, could you take a look to that branch?
<API> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/bug810045
<didrocks> looking, one sec
<lamalex> API, it wasn't working the other way?
<API> if I can't do that on the unity script not sure where I should do that
<API> lamalex, what means the other way?
<API> without that branch?
<lamalex> the current way
<lamalex> in the code
<API> lamalex, the current way is
<didrocks> API: why do you need those env var?
<API> on the unityshell initialization code
<API> didrocks, because if not
<API> when calling gtk_init
<API> that now seems to be called before unity plugin
<API> gtk_init will load a11y modules
<lamalex> ahh
<API> that means that the atk-bridge would
<API> be using
<API> a wrong atk implementation for some methods
<API> those envvars are a hack added to solve the same problem with firefox
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> i remember this from when i was assigned to a11y
<API> they just said to the bridge to not be loaded
<didrocks> API: we can distro-patch compiz to set those env if we always need them
<lamalex> so where is gtk_init now? it was moved into its own plugin but i thought that was cancelled
<didrocks> in compiz
<API> didrocks, so right now is compiz itself the one calling gtk_init?
<didrocks> API: exactly
<API> hmm, yes that was I fear
<API> lamalex, yes I saw that gtkloader plugin
<API> I also tried there but no luck
<API> didrocks, but now compiz made a call to gtk_init?
<API> it is a upstream change or just for unity sake?
<lamalex> smspillaz, ^
<didrocks> API: it's done for unity
<didrocks> API: you have unity dep on a new plugin
<didrocks> but compiz isn't able on upgrade to check dependencies
<didrocks> and to load the new plugin
<didrocks> so, it will just segfault…
<didrocks> the call to gtk_init is just a hack until compiz can handle plugins properly…
<API> didrocks, but this is a temporal workaround or other solution is planned?
<API> that answer my question
<didrocks> hopefully, we will be able to use the additional plugin for oneiric
<didrocks> API: so, I can add them to compiz right now
<API> didrocks, I can do that if you want
<API> but as you see, it is just set those envvars
<API> before gtk_init
<didrocks> API: I'm doing the compiz update, so no worry, will do it ;)
<lamalex> API, ok so im going to reject this proposal
<lamalex> API, do you want me to review the focus branch?
<API> lamalex, ok, yes reject that proposal
<API> lamalex, yes please review that focus branch
<API> sorry, it is really long
<API> didrocks, so I need to assign that bug to compiz?
<didrocks> API: yes please, compiz + assign to me, I'll do it with the update tomorrow
<API> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/810045
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 810045 in unity "[a11y] Key events are not being emitted (Oneiric regression)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<API> didrocks, if I search for compiz, the first item is 0.9.5, it is correcT?
<didrocks> API: it is :)
<API> didrocks, ok, done, you have now a new bug ;)
<didrocks> API: heh, excellent, thanks ;)
<API> didrocks, thanks to you
<API> but definitively we need to find a way to manage multi-toolkit environments without nasty hacks
<API> but that would required to wait for atk-3
<htorque> hello everyone! is it unity or compiz that's responsible for restoring a window when double-clicking the top panel?
<thumper> htorque: probably unity
<htorque> thumper: thanks, that was my guess too.
#ayatana 2011-07-19
<didrocks> good morning
<Julian__> hello~
<FloatingGoat> hi I love unity
<thumper> FloatingGoat: cool, I like it too :)
<thumper> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey thumper!
<MacSlow> hey there everybody
<didrocks> good morning MacSlow
<MacSlow> salut didrocks
<om26er> could someone point me to how to install unity somewhere local (from source)
<JohanSJA> om26er: what distro you are on?
<om26er> JohanSJA, Oneiric
<JohanSJA> om26er: I am not sure about that, haven't tried that yet. But I guess Unity is installed by default. Or I maybe wrong?
<om26er> JohanSJA, i want to test a bug fix from a patch, it is ofcourse installed
<JohanSJA> om26er: then I couldn't help you on that. I am sure others can.
<JohanSJA> :)
<om26er> i applied the patch to source, did cmake now i dont want to 'sudo make install' as that would kind of make my install a little broken for further updates, won't it?
<njpatel_> didrocks, bschaefer has put up a patch (branch) for xapian at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/745243 which adds support to xapian for CJK!
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 745243 in software-center (Ubuntu) "[dash] wrong search result of Unity in Chinese" [High,Triaged]
<didrocks> njpatel_: really! that's awesome :-)
<njpatel_> didrocks, any chance we could get it into a ppa or ubuntu so we can test with unity-2d /cc Kaleo agateau
<didrocks> njpatel_: sure, pushing that in the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<njpatel_> didrocks, indeed, bschaefer has been working on it over the past month or so
<njpatel_> didrocks, sweet!
<didrocks> njpatel_: I can imagine, so xapian for application name searches, isn't it?
<njpatel_> didrocks, yeah ,files/apps/software-centre stuff, it effects all our stuff
<Kaleo> njpatel_: I'm up for the meeting :)
<Kaleo> didrocks: CJK!!!!! YAY!
<didrocks> njpatel_: files? how come? there is no zg patch?
<njpatel_> Kaleo, could be reschedule for say tomorrow morning so we can go over the code I hope to push today?
<bschaefer> njpatel: It was only for Xapian as of now. I havent looked at zg yet
<njpatel_> Kaleo, also iv'e got food poisoning and am not feeling great atm :(
<Kaleo> njpatel_: I will be in Millbank tomorrow
<Kaleo> njpatel_: maybe you can come over? :)
<Kaleo> njpatel_: if you are recovered..
<Kaleo> njpatel_: I hope you get better soon
<njpatel_> Kaleo, oh, good idea, I can try if I feel better ,definitely!
<njpatel_> Kaleo, how long are you in millbank for?
<njpatel_> well, in London
<Kaleo> njpatel_: I will be there tomorrow and Thursday
<njpatel_> Kaleo, okay, good to know
<njpatel_> i can't do thurs so hopefully tomorrow
 * njpatel_ hopes the pills start working soon
<Kaleo> njpatel_: fingers crossed
<didrocks> bschaefer: if you screw up my xapian database, I know where you live! :)
<bschaefer> didrocks: That is far for you, but I tested it on a fresh Xapian branch so that should give you some comfort.
<didrocks> bschaefer: never underestimate my anger :-)
<njpatel_> hah
<bschaefer> didrock: that's good advice haha
<didrocks> see, njpatel_ knows about it ^ :-)
<njpatel_> I do I do. Me bribes didrocks with more drinks at next UDS
<njpatel_> er, /me*
<om26er> didrocks, latest compiz update problem, starting compiz make xorg use 100cpu :/
<didrocks> om26er: just at startup? I'm starting it here and have no issue
<om26er> didrocks, yes session does not start at all, in unity-2d sessions starting compiz makes system unusable. switched to vt and top says xorg 102% cpu usage
<om26er> *tty ;)
<didrocks> om26er: hum… I imagine, you didn't make any partial upgrade?
<didrocks> om26er: can I have the traces of the startup from the tty?
<om26er> didrocks, dist-upgrade, it removed unity though
<didrocks> om26er: seems you didn't wait for the new unity then, but that doesn't explain the 100% CPU :)
<om26er> didrocks, i installed unity myself from debs (-0ubuntu5)
<om26er> but the problem it seems is compiz
<didrocks> om26er: you don't have any output from tty1?
<om26er> didrocks, nothing bad I think, last line is starting unity-window-decorator
<njpatel_> om26er, other things can make compiz use 100% CPU, any other programs hung or anything? for me banshee keeps doing that
<didrocks> om26er: so, everything starting without any error, it "just" then try to draw something and hang at 100% of CPU
<om26er> changed to gtk-window-decorator in ccsm as well, no change.
<didrocks> hum… what can happen… smspillaz, any idea? ^
<didrocks> om26er: here, I relaunch compiz numerous time, reboot and no issue :/
<hicham> morning
<didrocks> bschaefer: I get a undefined reerence with your patch
<didrocks> hey hicham
<hicham> hi didrocks
<didrocks> bschaefer: I guess it's a missing LDADD
<hicham> didrocks: when gsettings backend for compizconfig is planned ?
<didrocks> bschaefer: if you want to have a look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/647139/
<didrocks> hicham: there is something experimental ready, but should come in 2 weeks normally
<hicham> didrocks: can you point me to it ?
<didrocks> hicham: no need to package it right now, it's clearly not tested enough, should be somewhere in launchpad
<didrocks> hicham: looking for "compiz gsettings" in launchpad just gave me the link: https://launchpad.net/compiz-compizconfig-gsettings/0.9.5
<hicham> didrocks: i hope that it will be better than gconf :)
<didrocks> still the issue on upgrade, but no insane copy anymore
<bschaefer> didrocks: hmm that's weird,
<bschaefer> didrocks: did you run the ./bootstrap in the main folder?
<didrocks> bschaefer: no, I just took our current package, add your patch and build
<didrocks> bschaefer: oh nevermind, surely my fault :)
<didrocks> didn't run autoreconf
<bschaefer> didrocks: ok, cause I was kinda worried since I hadn't seen that error before haha
<om26er_> Kaleo, Hi! why is the unity-2d launcher tile background white?
<didrocks> om26er_: heh, now you are forced to debug unity-2d? :)
<didrocks> I would love someone else confirming the 100% CPU, really can't get it there
<om26er_> didrocks, nah just something didnt look nice ;)
<om26er_> didrocks, i am going to try it on my netbook and see if the issue happens there as well
<hicham> I don't have 100 % CPU :)
<didrocks> om26er_: oh, that would be nice! :)
<Kaleo> om26er_: this is a bug in packaging that was fixed a few days back
<didrocks> hicham: do you have the latest compiz? I don't think so ;-)
<hicham> didrocks: I have 0.9.5.0
<didrocks> hicham: oh ok! :-)
<Kaleo> om26er_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/809205
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 809205 in unity-2d "[launcher] Tiles background is white/grey instead of the color of the icon (oneiric only)" [Critical,Fix committed]
<didrocks> right, the pkgbinarymangler convert
<om26er_> Kaleo, so i have to build to get the fix or is there a simpler workaround ?
<didrocks> om26er_: you have to rebuild it, the images are corrupted
<om26er_> aww :/
<didrocks> om26er_: or wait for next release (next week)
<Kaleo> om26er_: use the daily ppa
<Kaleo> om26er_: https://launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/+archive/unity-2d-daily
<om26er_> Kaleo, thank you :-)
<Kaleo> om26er_: you are welcome :)
<Kaleo> om26er_: thanks for the bug reporting
<Kaleo> !
<om26er_> that ;-)
<om26er_> didrocks, why is there no active unity daily ppa?
<didrocks> om26er_: because nobody has the time to maintain them
<meborc> Hi all. Anyone active at the moment?
<meborc> As I was told, the current implementation of multiple monitors and top-bar and indicators is the "intended" way
<meborc> meaning that I have top-bar and indicator area on both screens
<meborc> this is a major showstopper for me
<meborc> I use Ubuntu in an office environment and having bars on both screens hinders my productivity
<meborc> I understand that a desicion has been made, BUT maybe there is a way to make an option in some obscure configuration file to allow disabling of the bar on the secondary screen
<jjardon> mpt: Hello, Id like to suggest a change in the design of Power preferences in the GNOME control center: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power. I filled a bug to discuss this and the people seems to agree: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/812394 Could you take a look?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 812394 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Disable suspend/hibernate options when they are not supported" [Wishlist,New]
<meborc> any ideas on the current situation with multiple monitors???
<meborc> anyone?
<mpt> JohnLea, hi, if you're around, can you remind me where that Suspend/Hibernate decision is documented?
<mpt> jjardon, it wasn't my idea, so I'm the wrong person
<mpt> ... to reconsider it
<mpt> jjardon, especially since I haven't read any description of the evidence considered
<jbicha> since we're talking about power, apparently the specification is for the power menu to always show instead of only when charging
<jbicha> as in previous releases?
<jjardon> tedg: just released a new indicator-power tarball with some fixes: https://launchpad.net/indicator-power/trunk/0.4
<jjardon> kenvandine: if you have some free time ^ ;)
<kenvandine> jjardon, will do!
<jjardon> tedg: ping
<tedg> jjardon, Hey, cool.
<tedg> jjardon, I was thinking we should change the apport hook to pull the upower infor that pitti suggested.
<tedg> info
<jjardon> tedg: upower --dump ?
<tedg> jjardon, Yes
<jjardon> tedg: sure,  Should I fille a bug against apport?
<tedg> jjardon, No, it's something each package can do.
<tedg> jjardon, Each package can install a small Python script that gets executed when there are bugs in that package.
<seb128> don't bother with packaging, get somebody from distro to do it
<seb128> it's not worth for you to spend an hour to read about that, it's trivial for a packager to do
<tedg> seb128, Yes, but we're talking about inserting an apport hook here.
<seb128> well, seems it seems better to have a packager do it than to have jjardon spend an hour reading about packaging
<tedg> seb128, I'm just about to convince k-e-n-v-a-n-d-i-n-e to do it, but be quiet, we're sneaking up on him.
<seb128> ;-)
<tedg> kenvandine, Would you mind adding a quick apport hook to indicator-power when you upload it to grab "upower --dump" on bugs please?
<mpt> jjardon, I followed up on the bug report
<seb128> tedg, should bug #812728 be assigned to ronoc?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 812728 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "Displaying user name in panel is pointless and wastes space." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812728
<seb128> tedg, the title needs to be updated, it basically the "the menu is not working" bug
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, he's looking into it, but we can assign it.
<tedg> seb128, I'll do it.
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> btw the indicator work in unity greeter and has a menu
<seb128> so it's something in the unity session or with compiz...
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, it works in the loader too.  He was going to start chasing down unity-panel-service.
<mpt> jbicha, yes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Power#Power_settings
<seb128> ok
<kenvandine> tedg, will do
<tedg> kenvandine, Thanks!
<jjardon> mpt: thanks
<mpt> jbicha, I didn't know the default was different in previous Ubuntu versions.
<seb128> tedg, other bug noticed: the session indicator stopped turning red on restart required
<tedg> seb128, Yeah, we're just reshuffling...  that'll get back.
<seb128> ok
<jbicha> mpt: the Gnome default is to always show when a battery is present, but Ubuntu has overridden that since apparently 2006
<jbicha> to hide when the battery is fully charged
<mpt> heh
<mpt> jbicha, so you could say we've seen the error of our ways? :-)
<jbicha> mpt: it's been this way so long, seeing a battery indicator when I'm fully charged worries me as I think I must have come unplugged
<seb128> it's also a bit annoying when you use a docked laptop as a desktop config
<seb128> but that's maybe because we don't have a "running on ac" icon
<jo-erlend> I wonder if the battery indicator could have some sort of warning when you've been plugged into a power source for a long time, since that damages most batteries. Many users aren't aware of that, I think.
<jo-erlend> just a thought.
<jjardon> seb128: we have, a running on ac icon should be shown if you are in ac
<seb128> jjardon, so it's buggy for me
<seb128> jjardon, but I run 0.3, I will try again with 0.4 and let you know
<seb128> jjardon, upower --dump says "on-battery: no" "is-docked: yes"
<jjardon> seb128: yeah, Its a known bug in 0.3
<jjardon> should be fixed in 0.4
<seb128> ok
<jjardon> mpt, tedg: upstream made insensitive any sleep actions the hardware cannot do: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=4f08a32570490f837e7c6909b095d2b44f4c05ee
<tedg> jjardon, That's a gain, but we also want the user to be able to set that value somehow.  As upower only gets that from the kernel, and the kernel doesn't always know.
<tedg> jjardon, I wonder, with root, if we could actually set that.
<jjardon> tedg: sorry, I do not understand, set what?
<jjardon> tedg: libgnome-control-center doesnt exist anymore
<jjardon> tedg: seems that datetime depend on it
<tedg> jjardon, Yeah, I'm not sure what distro is doing there.  seb128?
<seb128> what?
<tedg> Are you back porting libgnome-control-center?
<tedg> Can we just stay on a sane version that has the lib?
<seb128> tedg, jjardon: the lib is not dropped, they dropped only the files to build with it right?
<seb128> ie .pc and includes
<seb128> we will distro patch those back in since that's what bastien suggested to do on d-d-l for distribution
<jjardon> seb128: yeah
<tedg> seb128, Okay, sounds good.
<seb128> we need those for at least deja-dup and indicator-datetime
<tedg> And I guess in the future we'll just have to build our own control center if we want to it be modular :-(
<seb128> tedg, why?
<jjardon> THis is  the commit: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=606b6fd88d52268b4e7720e18035fe947df030cb
<seb128> jjardon, we will revert that in Ubuntu yes
<tedg> seb128, Because I'm guessing they'll continue to make it harder to be modular.
<tedg> seb128, It's kinda their stated goal.
<seb128> tedg, let's see when we get there, I think we can get away with reverting that commit for this cycle
<tedg> seb128, Sure, for this cycle.  I was thinking further out.
<seb128> well, let's see
<jjardon> I'd say complain now in ddl if you think you should do it
<tedg> jjardon, Because me complaining on DDL has worked in the past? ;-)
<seb128> jjardon, there was an endless discussion about that already a month ago
<smspillaz> ohai racarr
<seb128> jjardon, in follow up of the backup feature email
<mpt> jjardon, good. So it would be extremely useful to have data on how many false positives and false negatives that code has.
<mpt> jjardon, is that something that never existed before, or is it something that the old gnome-power-manager did and got lost in the porting to g-c-c?
<tedg> mpt, I think if you talk to OEM they'd say that it's not very accurate at all.
<jjardon> mpt: they are using the new upower api: http://upower.freedesktop.org/docs/UPower-up-client.html#up-client-get-can-suspend
<tedg> mpt, Though they're targeting "suspends 100 times" not "suspends once" which is what most enthusiasts calculate based on.
<tedg> jjardon, That API has been there a while, we use it in the session menu currently.  If you disable your swap, suspend gets removed from the menu.
<tedg> Sorry, hibernate.
<jjardon> mpt:  you can never suspend if CanSuspend comes back FALSE
<jjardon> but CanSuspend doesn't verify it works, so the kernel could stilll suck
<jjardon> tedg: Could be posible to use the upstream datetime panel?
<tedg> jjardon, I don't believe it had all the features we needed.
<tedg> jjardon, But it was much further away in 2.32 than 3.0
<tedg> jjardon, mterry did that work, so probably best to talk to him about his thoughts there.
<mterry> jjardon, what's the question about the upstream datetime panel?
<Trevinho> tedg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libindicator/+bug/812933 ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 812933 in unity (Ubuntu) "Secondary activate (i.e. middle click) support for indicators advanced usage" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<jjardon> mterry: I wonder if we can use the upstream one.
<tedg> Trevinho, I think there was some concern expressed by mpt on providing middle click to app indicators.
<tedg> Trevinho, In that it was non-obvious and worried that app authors would hide important features there.
<mterry> jjardon, it's difficult.  so there are a couple things we share in common (the map data itself, setting time and ntp use), but everything else (all the clock controls, our geonames lookup code, and the layout of controls itself) is different and non-upstreamable (I've asked about geonames, they weren't interested).  So we could have a giant patch to them or just keep our separate one
<mterry> jjardon, so far it seems easier to just keep our separate one.  The map data is supposed to be split out into a separate library by GNOME at some point, so we can share that again
<mterry> The other shared points (time/ntp) are just dbus calls to gnome-settings-daemon, so not worth bending over backwards to share
<Trevinho> tedg: I know... However the main work has been done for indicator-sound, that is accepted for this
<Trevinho> tedg: unfortunately as I've written there, we can't easily control the app authors via the APIs....
<Trevinho> however for indicator-sound (and other "private" indicators) this should be fine
<Trevinho> and for libappindicator based indicators... I don't think that we can't limit too much the authors... If something is badly designed by them ubuntu isn't affected directly.
<Trevinho> However everything excluding indicator-application and libappindicator should be fine according what mpt wrote in bug #609860
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 609860 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "mute/unmute sound when user clicks on sound applet using scroll button or middle mouse button" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609860
<tedg> Trevinho, Yeah, so I'd have to say I'm generally thumbs down about the app-indicator stuff.  I agree with mpt there.  I think it'll be too easy to abuse.
<tedg> Trevinho, But let's try to land the others.  I'll try to review them today or tomorrow.
<Trevinho> ok, thank you
<Trevinho> tedg: about the indicator-messages, I thought about hide the notifications... However while it's easy (and I've done that) to disable the "active icon", we easly can't just hide the notificaitons menu items until libindicator doesn't allow to mark a new menu-item as "notification" or such
<Trevinho> I thought about doing something like that, but I'd prefer not do do unwanted code :P
<Trevinho> until it's approved...
<tedg> Trevinho, Yeah, so we've talked about making that a menu item as well.  So that's definitely desired.  The key is that each app needs to have a toggle so that when it has a new alert that gets picked up.
<tedg> Trevinho, So as long as it has a middle click *and* the menu item, I think it's reasonable.
<tedg> Trevinho, I wonder if we could do that same thing with the appindicator API.  Provide a way to specify which menu item gets activated on middle click.  If you hide it, middle click gets disabled :-)
<Trevinho> I thought to that too
<Trevinho> tedg: but if you use complex menu items I don't know if you can do that too
<tedg> Trevinho, We'd just send the "activate" signal, and they could do what they want with it.
<Trevinho> for example, using ido menu items... If a sub-sub-sub item activates something that the middle click would run...
<jjardon> mterry: I didnt mean to upstream code from Ubuntu panel, but use the upstream one instead. Is that possible?
<tedg> Trevinho, I think it'd be the app author's job to figure out what happens in that case.  We'd send "activate" on that item.
<Trevinho> That was my idea too, reading the concerns about this thing
<mterry> jjardon, I understood.  I was explaining why we have such a large delta.  And we could either distro-patch that delta in or keep a separate panel.  Separate panel is less work in both short term and long term, so that's the plan of record
<Trevinho> but I didn't try to implement that as I was not sure how it would have worked
<Trevinho> I'll give a try to that so.
<Trevinho> While about the indicator-messaging, do you agree with me that if an app flags a menu item with a "notification" mark, then that can be hidden when we do the "hide notification" thing (via menuitem or middle click)?
<Trevinho> Or do you prefer another implementation...?
<tedg> Trevinho, Yeah, so it needs to mark all the ones at that instant as seen.  Just so if a new one comes in (or that one gets updated) the alert is shown again.
<Trevinho> tedg: yes, but the ones hidden shouldn't be shown again...
<tedg> Trevinho, Unless they're updated.
<Trevinho> of course
<tedg> Trevinho, They should still be in the menu though.
<Trevinho> Ok, I'll give a look to both things...
<tedg> Trevinho, Just not lighting the top icon.
<tedg> Trevinho, Cool, thanks!
<Trevinho> tedg: oh... Wait... Maybe I've misunderstood what you meant... I would have marked (by the calling app) a menu item as "notification", so that indicator-messages was able to hide what was just a notification... Do you say instead that the indicator-messages should only inform the caller that it should hide his notifications and that the indicator will only change his icon (+ a11y text)?
<jjardon> mterry: Are there bug reports / mailing list threads about trying to upstream some of the Ubuntu panel?
<tedg> Trevinho, I think that the only user visible effect should be the panel icon changing.  Internally it's more complex.
<mterry> jjardon, yeah, in gnomecc-list, the "Map Library" thread (active in Feb, April, May) http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnomecc-list/
<jjardon> mterry: thanks
<Trevinho> tedg: that is easy to do and is already in my branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/indicator-messages/clear-notifications-on-secondary-activate), but that is not enough to me...
<Trevinho> tedg: if an application has flagged one of its own menu items as "notification", then it's easy for us to hide them
<Trevinho> maybe notifying the app too, but that is not directly needed
<Trevinho> tedg: of course we need the application support, but that is something that can arrive,...
<tedg> Trevinho, Then you end up in the situation where you can't undo.  For instance if there's a notification of a chat, how would you get to that chat window?  The items aren't bothering anyone, I think leaving them in the menu is fine.
<Trevinho> (and default applications such as gwibber and empathy can easily adapt)
<Trevinho> mhmh, I thought that that was up to the application
<Trevinho> however if just hiding the active icon is enough, than it's already done
<tedg> Trevinho, I think so.  Ah, cool.
<tedg> Trevinho, I guess I need to make a menu item to do that as well.
<Trevinho> Yes I'll do that
<tedg> Trevinho, Cool
<Trevinho> But i didn't introduce too many things as I thought that it was too simple :P
<calberto> dbarth: hey!
<Trevinho> tedg: do you want the menu-item to be in the indicator side or in the server side?
<tedg> Trevinho, I think it'd have to be on the service side, otherwise you have to merge menus, ewww :-)
<jono> didrocks, not sure if know, but Unity is not starting in Oneiric
<jono> unity-panel-service is not found
<didrocks> jono: did you make a full upgrade? do you have the latest unity with latest compiz,
<didrocks> ?
<jono> and some other files in /home/jono/.compiz are not found
<jono> didrocks, I just did a dist-upgrade
<andyrock> jorge around?
<andyrock> jcastro, ^^^
<tedg> jono, We've decided to cater more to advanced users.  You have to write it yourself on login.  Show you're 1337 enough.
<jcastro> andyrock: hi!
<didrocks> jono: can you try to run "unity" and post the output there?
<jono> tedg, lol
<jono> didrocks, I ran unity --reset -v and took a photo
<andyrock> jcastro, this bug has been already solved in trunk https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/750375
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 750375 in unity "Dash - Cursor navigation allows the user to keep scrolling down indefinitely " [Medium,Triaged]
<jono> didrocks, it said unity-panel-service: no process found
<didrocks> jono: this one isn't important, what else?
<jono> didrocks, and the following could not stat():
<andyrock> jcastro, should we marks it as fixex-commit
<andyrock> *fix-committed
<jcastro> andyrock: ok, set!
<andyrock> mark
<jcastro> oh, I thought you were asking me to set it fix committed
<didrocks> jono: seems you have some packages uninstalled, did you look at the package it wanted to remove?
<jono>  /home/jono/.compiz-1/plugins/libcore.so
<jono>  /home/jono/.compiz-1/plugins/libccp.so
<jono>  /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so
<jono> thats it
<didrocks> jono: hum, no unity should be enough to avoiding the noise of home one :)
<didrocks> jono: ls -l /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so ?
<jono> didrocks, it didnt say anything was held back or removed
<jono> jono@forge:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so
<jono> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/compiz/libcore.so: No such file or directory
<didrocks> jono: weird, people here updated without any issue since this morning
<andyrock> jcastro, i'm asking you if set it as fix-committed is good :)
<didrocks> jono: can you go to tty1, unity 2>&1 > ~/log
<didrocks> then, go to tty7
<jcastro> andyrock: yes, setting it fixed committed is good
<didrocks> once it's really stalled
<didrocks> tty1, ctrl + C and pastebin the output?
<jcastro> andyrock: though in bzr you can do bzr commit --fixes 123456 and it'll do all that for you
<andyrock> jcastro, cool :) but i think jay solved it with his last commit
 * jcastro nods
<Trevinho> tedg: well, adding it in the indicator-side works well by the way... :P
<Trevinho> tedg: And... I'd add it as the latest item...
<Trevinho> (after a separator)
<andyrock> jcastro, maybe remove it from unity-community-hackers? so the list of bug assigned to uch is cleaner
<jcastro> andyrock: well, if I do it that way we can't keep track of which ones the team has fixed.
<Trevinho> tedg: directly in the get_menu function I meant... However if you want a cleaner implementation I'll put it in the server...
<jcastro> oh dumb, LP keeps committed bugs on the +assignedbugs list
<jcastro> andyrock: oh, when they do a release and close it out it'll get removed
<andyrock> jcastro, ok ok
<jono> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/647453/
<jono> sorry for the delay, my system got pretty wedged
<didrocks> jono: hum, is it the end?
<jono> didrocks, thats everything in the log file
<API> didrocks, btw, I have tested last compiz, and it is working
<API> I mean that NO_GAIL and NO_AT_BRIDGE stuff
<API> thanks
<API> although something weird, I suppose that it is general, if I open the dash, I can't close it pressing Esc
<didrocks> API: nice! :-)
<didrocks> jono is not so lucky
<didrocks> API: hum, the dash was working well here, I'll have a look
<jono> didrocks, any idea how I fix this?
<didrocks> jono: I would love first to know what happens, it should show all plugin loading which you don't have apparently
<didrocks> jono: apt-cache policy compiz-plugins-default
<didrocks> jono: apt-cache policy unity
<didrocks> jono: apt-cache policy compiz
<didrocks> jono: apt-cache policy libcompizconfig0
<didrocks> (just to ensure everything is installed)
<didrocks> and the cherry on the top: apt-cache policy compizconfig-backend-gconf
<didrocks> jono: you should have installed 0.9.5.0-0ubuntu1 for everything and 4.2.0-0ubuntu5 for unity
<API> didrocks, btw, I think that the branch related to this bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/810033 was also integrated on last release
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 810033 in unity "Accessibility support not initialized on Oneiric" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<API> should I close is as Fix released?
<didrocks> API: there was no unity release yet (Thursday is next), just ensure it's set to next milestone
<jono> unity: 4.2.0-0ubuntu5
<jono> compiz: 1:0.9.5.0-0ubuntu1
<API> didrocks, ok thanks
<jono> libcompizconfig0: 0.9.5.0-0ubuntu1
<API> didrocks, but I can't edit the milestone on that bug
<jono> compizconfig-backend-gconf: 0.9.5.0-0ubuntu1
<jono> didrocks, looks like I am up to date
<jono> didrocks, when you asked me to run the log command, Unity did reset correctly, but Unity 2d was running
<didrocks> jono: indeed, can we have a look tomorrow? desrt will certainly kill me if he can't eat Lyon's food :-) at least you have unity-2d right now
<jono> didrocks, of course :-)
<jono> thanks, pal!
<didrocks> jono: just ping me tomorrow morning, I'll do that first thing
<jono> thanks didrocks!
<jono> sorry for keeping you, I didn't realize
<didrocks> (didn't hear about other case in 10 hours, so I'm quite confident ;))
<didrocks> jono: no worry! :-)
<andyrock> with unity in trunk launcher doesn't works well... mabye focus problem!
<andyrock> know problem?
<kenvandine> seb128, today't indicator-power release has a build depends on gnome-settings-daemon-dev 3.1.4
<kenvandine> do you know when that is coming? i thought end of the month..
<seb128> kenvandine, in 2 weeks
<seb128> but we can try to talk to rodrigo about getting a snapshot or a tarball before that if needed
<kenvandine> might be nice to be able to test that
<seb128> would the new requirement be easy to distro patch out for now?
<kenvandine> perhaps
<kenvandine> i can look to see if the g-p-m code is still in there
<kenvandine> it would be nice to test it with the new interface though
<seb128> well g-s-d or g-p-m should be similar, it might just be a dbus service renaming?
<seb128> right
<seb128> well I guess you will not get g-s-d updated today
<seb128> but maybe tomorrow
<seb128> so if you want to push the new indicator today you could revert
<kenvandine> no rush...
<seb128> otherwise I will talk to rodrigo_ about it tomorrow
<kenvandine> just noticed it depended on a yet to be released dep :)
<RAOF> DBO: So, would you like a formal bug for ‘compiz alt-tab is unacceptably slow under CPU load’? :)
<DBO> sure
#ayatana 2011-07-20
<JohanSJA> hi, all
<didrocks> good morning
<bschaefer> didrocks: Hello, all the test were successful for me. Did you get it working?
<didrocks> bschaefer: seems it is in a pbuilder, not sure what screw it in my dev box :)
<didrocks> sorry for the false alarm
<didrocks> I'm just testing a little bit and will push then to the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<bschaefer> alright, I also got an update from the Xapian ticket so I need to fix a few things. It should be fine for unity though
<didrocks> bschaefer: oh ok, do not hesitate to ping me if you need to refresh the patch, I'll make a call for testing soon :)
<bschaefer> Cool, hopefully it is what was needed haha
<bschaefer> Alright I figure ill have a new one in the next couple days and hopefully that will get it patched with Xapian
<didrocks> bschaefer: so, with your patch, usc is asking me to repair the xapian database
<didrocks> bschaefer: maybe not related to your patch, just a coincidence :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: seems just a concidence, after repairing, all search is fine
<bschaefer> didrocks: alright cool. So the testing seems to be working fine?
<didrocks> bschaefer: yeah, I didn't try CJK, but at least, it doesn't hate french :)
<didrocks> bschaefer: uploaded to the ubuntu-desktop ppa now for wider testing
<bschaefer> didrocks: Haha cool, yeah I tried to do as much CJK testing as I could but I could never find the CJK char I wanted
<didrocks> bschaefer: heh :-)
<didrocks> bschaefer: did you try it with software-center?
<bschaefer> didrocks: I did a few and seemed to be pulling up matchs but I wanted to do more testing with CJK and without to compare which I was about to :)
<bschaefer> didrocks: but I have to re-compile is since i am on my laptop right now haha. Ill let you know if it's working for that too as soon as I get the chance
<didrocks> bschaefer: excellent! thanks again :)
<MacSlow> morning everyone
<Pani_> need help for Ubuntu installation through Kickstart.
<didrocks> JohnLea: hey, are you around? seif wanted to discuss how to integrate zeitgeist "first run" files detection and we needed some decision inputs
<JohnLea> didrocks; hyia, I'm back ;-)
<JohnLea> didrocks; irc, phone or skype?
<didrocks> JohnLea: hope you will better :)
<didrocks> JohnLea: I guess irc is fine
<didrocks> JohnLea: so basically, zeitgeist is depending on you to open a file to get it available through search
<didrocks> JohnLea: which doesn't scale well with external hardware, or new install
<didrocks> seif wrote a script for indexing and recreating the events
<didrocks> but it can slows down your computer
<didrocks> so they integrated it in the activity log manager (a zg ui)
<didrocks> the question is: should it be in gnome-control-center, how can we make it discoverable, is the ui well-designed?
<didrocks> and this is where I wait for seif to discuss with you :)
<seif> skype is ok for me
<seif> :)
<didrocks> JohnLea: seif: I don't have it, but I think I gave my input, and the best is for both of you to discuss directly I guess :)
<seif> skype
<JohnLea> didrocks, seif; so basically we have a indexing script that we need to run to make files available over search however running this script has a performance impact.  It the solution you are thinking of to have the script run automatically when a new device is attached, but make this option configurable in the system settings ui?
<JohnLea> Or not run the script unless the user opts in?
<JohnLea> seif; I am Xigen2000 on skype
<JohnLea> seif; logging in now
<seif> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey seif!
<didrocks> seif: so, you can maybe see with rodrigo_ for the g-c-c integration
<HarryHaaren> tedg: Do you know who wrote the current GVC UI?
<tedg> HarryHaaren, No, I don't remember, sorry.
<tedg> HarryHaaren, Submitting a patch will draw people out of the woodwork though :-)
<HarryHaaren> tedg, no problem. Yeah currently working on that patch. Could do with a little brain-picking to aid me :) Cheers, Ill check the commit log on relevant files
<jono> didrocks, btw, my Unity is running fine now - it just takes a long time to log in and I need to adjust my screen modes otherwise it doesnt display on my external monitor
<jono> so I think the issue is with X as opposed to Unity
<didrocks> jcastro: seems that the perf regression is tremendous in same card (but due to compiz)
<didrocks> the external monitor is maybe impacted with that
<didrocks> oupss jono ^^
<didrocks> jono: try to disable the unity dialogs plugin
<jono> didrocks, ahhh ok
<didrocks> jono: and switch to gtk-window-decorator (gtk-window-decorator --replace)
<jono> thanks, didrocks
<didrocks> jono: you can specify it in the ccsm decor plugin as well, temporarly
<didrocks> yw
<jono> didrocks, ok, so it sounds like this issue is known
<didrocks> sorry, I didn't notice that the perf regression was so huge on some hw (it's not really noticeable on my nvidia one)
<didrocks> yeah, it is too well known now :)
<jono> didrocks, np :-)
<jono> didrocks, is there an upload happening on Thu?
<didrocks> jono: normally, there is an unity release, depending on when it will happen, they should be one, indeed
<jono> didrocks, cool
<mterry> Heyo, DBO.  I'm getting hit by an apparently known unity-decorator bug.  Can I help?
<DBO> brb
 * mterry is back (was offline for a sec)
<lamalex> API, so i sort of am still unclear if you wanted me to review your focus branch
<API> lamalex, yes, I have updated it yesterday
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> ill review it now
<API> in order to use the new signal names
<API> sorry, too many mails ;)
<API> thanks
<DBO> mterry, whats up?
<mterry> DBO, just saying that I'm affected by this decorator bug that seb128 said you all were looking at
<DBO> the slowness?
<mterry> DBO, no, I just get a black screen with unity's decorator (waited a good while)
<DBO> mterry, open the metacity theme
<DBO> find the shadow radius thats set at 60.0f
<mterry> DBO, do what now
<DBO> and change it to 2
<mterry> DBO, how do I open the metacity theme?
<DBO> there is an xml file in the theme directory
<mterry> /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml got it
<DBO> yep
<mterry> DBO, OK, changed it.  Shall I go back to unity's decorator and log in again?
<DBO> yes
<mterry> DBO, slower than with gtk decorator, but I did get in
<DBO> can you find the other shadows and make them 2 as well
<DBO> and try again?
<mterry> DBO, o
<mterry> k
<mterry> DBO, (even the ones that are 0.0?
<DBO> actually
<DBO> make them all 0.0
<mterry> you got it boss
 * mterry logs out
<DBO> mterry, ?
<mterry> DBO, heyo.  It worked again with 0.0, still seemed a tad slow though
<DBO> tad slow is better than very slow
<DBO> the extra slowness is due to the caching mechanism not yet being built for the sheet style dialogs
<DBO> mterry, I know this sucks
<DBO> but I suggest temporarily disabling shadows in the theme while I fix this
<mterry> Sure, np
<val_> Hello, I would like involve to fix bitesize bug on unity and I am trying to use unity --advanced-debug but I do not know how use it. Is there a documentation somewhere about it ?
#ayatana 2011-07-21
<nevnev> ubuntulo1:  Saluton.
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> salut tout le monde
<mick0> indeed
<MacSlow> Trevinho, hey there
<MacSlow> one small hint regarding use of the bug-status in LP... when you submitted a branch with a patch ... just leave (or set) the status to "In Progress". "Fix Committed" is for the moment when the branch actually makes it to trunk... and "Fix Released" when that then made it's way to the repository. I was just a bit confused while looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/secondary-activate-support/+merge/68394 and seeing the related bugs marke
<MacSlow> d as "Fix Committed" although I've not reviewed the branch yet.
<agent00tai> hi everyone, I have a question about notify OSD and it's implementation in programs or the library, If I listen to the DBus calls as specified in the FDO Specification I don't get any notifications at all, is that because sending them out requires notify-OSD to be running or is this simply not used anymore?
<Trevinho> MacSlow|lunch: Here I am :P
<Trevinho> MacSlow|lunch:  I've read... Ok, fine
<jono> didrocks, is there going to be a Unity upload today?
<didrocks> jono: it's done already
<didrocks> 10 minutes ago :)
<jono> nice!
<didrocks> jono: there is a light-themes upload I made this morning which should workaround your perf issue
<jono> didrocks, ahh perfect!
<andyrock> gord, around?
<andyrock> JohnLea, should be good anyway :)
<gord> andyrock, hey, whats up?
<jono> didrocks, btw, when I start Unity now, the panel and launcher doesn't load
<jono> I am filing a bug right now
<andyrock> gord, about this bughttps://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/810315
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 810315 in unity "scale pluging doesn't work as desired when "Click Desktop To Show Desktop" is true" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<andyrock> i don't understand... it is not a design problem IMHO
<didrocks> jono: yes please, with the unity traces
<gord> andyrock, so the way you want things to work is that when you are in scale view for a launcher, if you press another launcher that has multiple windows open, it goes in to the scale view for that launcher, but thats not what design want, they want you to come out of the scale view and have a window focused from the launcher you clicked
<jono> didrocks, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/649299/
<didrocks> jono: ok, unity is starting but not showing then. It's better to ping the unity team directly about it
<didrocks> there is a known case of the interface being loaded but not visible
<jono> didrocks, ahhh
<andyrock> gord, but if the ccsm option "Click Desktop to Show Dekstop" is true, then during the spread view, clicking on the launcher will show desktop
<andyrock> so i don't want any changing in behavior, but i want that it should work also if the ccsm option etc. etc. is checked :)
<jono> njpatel, are you familiar with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/814189 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 814189 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity won't start on login" [Undecided,New]
<gord> andyrock, ah okay, i get it
<andyrock> gord, maybe it is a bit weird  as solution... but is just a workaround for now
<andyrock> godbyk, maybe scale plugin should change how it works
<gord> andyrock, okay i'll take another look a little later, about to have dinner :) but i'v reset the status of the bug and merge for now, thanks for getting in touch :)
<njpatel> jono, nope, we've just done a nux/unity release which shoudl be finding it's way to you soon
<njpatel> jono, iirc that has some fixes for startup detection
<andyrock> gord, i have seen...  thx you to spend so much time with me
<jono> njpatel, ahhh great
<jono> thanks, I will test that
<andyrock> njpatel, about my branch on device launcher icon, what i have to do?
<andyrock> *iconsa
<andyrock> *icons
<njpatel> andyrock, I was going to merge it in today but it conflicts with trunk!
<njpatel> andyrock, i tried looking for you but couldn't find you, sorry man :(
<njpatel> andyrock, if you can fix it, I'll merge it first thing tomorrow morning, it works perfectly :)
<andyrock> njpatel, ok... i imagined it, maybe the "problem" is the DBO branch on icons rendering
<njpatel> andyrock, it's the branch that added notify-osd support
<njpatel> andyrock, I tried to fix it but ran out of time dude, sorry
 * njpatel feels really bad about it
<andyrock> njpatel, dude it is summer here :) and i love sea...
<njpatel> :)
<andyrock> njpatel, don't worry! you have too much work to do... i will do it as soon as is possible
<andyrock> thx anyway
<njpatel> andyrock, thanks man :)
<API> lamalex, you here?
<lamalex> API, hey yes
<API> just mention that today I made a merge of "that branch"
<API> and I solved
<API> some merge problems
<API> it is ok if I update the branch?
<API> lamalex,  ^
<lamalex> yes of course
<API> lamalex, ok
<API> thanks
<cplanken> Hi I posted a solution to a memory leak bug on launchpad but was advised in the report to post it on irc - is that ok I can post a link to that report here?
#ayatana 2011-07-22
<didrocks> good morning
<thumper> didrocks: hi
<thumper> didrocks: how you doin?
<didrocks> hey thumper! I'm fine, thanks :) yourself?
<thumper> feeling happy with myself
<didrocks> (trying to fight some qmake)
<thumper> found several small and one significant (maybe) memory leaks
<thumper> all fixes up for review
<didrocks> excellent, that will be awesome for next release then :-)
<didrocks> thumper: time for week-end and beer for you then? :)
<thumper> didrocks: sure is
<thumper> pizza and movie night :)
<thumper> the kids are out choosing the movie
<thumper> and collecting pizzas
<didrocks> heh, seems a safe trade :-)
<RAOF> DBO: Your ctrl-tab is shiny and smooth.
<Trevinho> Guys it's me or in latest unity scrolling over an indicator (i.e. indicaor-sound) doesn't work anymore?
<njpatel> Trevinho, yeah, it's broke, I don't think your patch landed in time. But we're making another release next week so we can fix it then
<Trevinho> njpatel: I was looking to that, but it doesn't seem to be related to my patch
<njpatel> oh, weird
<Trevinho> the problem is that the panel service doesn't get the event too
<Trevinho> however I'm still checking
<Trevinho> njpatel: yes, confirming... It seems that the PanelIndicatorObjectEntryView::OnMouseWheel doesn't get called at all
<Trevinho> I don't know if this is related to Nux
<njpatel> Trevinho, huh, weird
<Trevinho> but it seems to be
<njpatel> Trevinho, oh, yes, it probably is!
<njpatel> Trevinho, gord was talking to jay about scrolling yesterday, maybe he knows
<Trevinho> I'lll give a look to it
<Trevinho> ah...
<gord> no idea :) but jay might
<Trevinho> njpatel: about the recent changes in panel-service to use XIDeviceEvent *event = cookie->data;
<Trevinho> In my installation this has some problems; i.e. event == NULL
<Trevinho> Now, maybe I'm not a "standard" tester as my core distro is still natty :P
<njpatel> Trevinho, yeah, gtk3 uses xinput2 so we needed to move to that
<njpatel> Trevinho, come over to Oneiric, it's fun!
<njpatel> :)
<Trevinho> I'm using gtk3 too...
<Trevinho> I like to make "hybrid distros"... Like "natterick" or "oneiratty"
<Trevinho> however I should definely move :P
<Trevinho> Ah, njpatel (sorry for bothering you :P), could we add the make uninstall functionality to our CMake?
<Trevinho> (I mean, I know it's possible, but can it be done?)
<Trevinho> It could be useful for "extra" installations (in /opt/.... )....
<njpatel> Trevinho, hey, no worries man !
<njpatel> Trevinho, yes, I think it should be possible
<njpatel> Trevinho, natterick :)
<Trevinho> Yeah... Natterick lived so much time in my main PC.... :D
<rsajdok> I am trying to compile Unity-2d on O. I get an error: http://pastie.org/2253862 Any suggestion?
<Trevinho> Change to indicator-0.4
<Trevinho> In CmakeList
<Trevinho> everywhere is mentioned indicator put indicator-0.4
<didrocks> trunk should have that as Kaleo took my patch, isn't it?
<Kaleo> didrocks: it does yeah but only the oneiric branch
<Kaleo> rsajdok: lp:unity-2d/4.0
<didrocks> indeed, rsajdok doesn't take the correct branch :)
<didrocks> thanks Kaleo!
<rsajdok> didrocks: I am using this version from this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity2D
<didrocks> Kaleo: don't you think it makes sense to change the focus release serie now? I think that rsajdok won't be the only one getting that issue trying to hack on the latest release?
<didrocks> (so that lp:unity-2d checkout the 4.0 branch)
<Kaleo> didrocks: it's not really clear how many people are using Natty vs Oneiric
<didrocks> Kaleo: so at least, ensuring the wiki page is up to date is needed then
<Kaleo> didrocks: adding an explanation of the 2 version yeah
<Trevinho> njpatel: I've foind the problem in Nux
<njpatel> Trevinho, nice
<Trevinho> njpatel:  However It seems that it's something that is wanted
<Trevinho> I mean, there's a function which filters out the mouse wheel when getting the mouse position
<Trevinho> why that?!
<Trevinho> njpatel: A workaround could be to force an event to be considered like a click...
<Trevinho> In that case the scroll event is fired
<njpatel> Trevinho, let's wait for jaytaoko and then shout at him
<njpatel> Trevinho, :)
<Trevinho> ok
<jaytaoko> njpatel: hello
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: hello
<Trevinho> hi jaytaoko
<Trevinho> I was looking to scroll event in nux
<Trevinho> but maybe I found what we missed...
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: hi!
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: something wrong with the scrolling?
<Trevinho> Well, the signal wasn't emitted to the indicator but I guess that all its related to the fact that SetAcceptMouseWheelEvent wasn't set
<Trevinho> I'm just checking...
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: the way the mouse wheel works is that the event is sent to an area that is under the mouse pointer and that area has to accept mouse wheel events
<Trevinho> Ok, fine now it works...
<Trevinho> yes I saw that...
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: cool!
<Trevinho> I've just studied how it works and now also unity is happy... njpatel: fixed ;)
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: great! anything else I can help you with?
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: no, thank you! I just had this issue, but studying a little how nux is working now I've found what we were missing
<njpatel> Trevinho, jaytaoko awesome!
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: fyi, we have changed nux event system from what it was in  the last cycle... the new version is the one you have now. We will be cleanup the remaining of the old architecture.
<Trevinho> jaytaoko: about the scrolling event... do you also inverted the up/down values?
<Trevinho> because now it seems different
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: we fixed an issue with the wheel scrolling direction yesterday before the release
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: so yes, I inverted some values to get the dash scrolling to work properly
<Trevinho> Ok...
<Trevinho> but for indicators it should be inverted again
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: are you scrolling on the indicators?
<Trevinho> but we can do it in unity
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> now if you scroll down it's considered an up scrolling...
<Trevinho> and reverse
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: yes, I think it will have to be inverted in Unity
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: I went do at the X11 level and made the correct changes so that the dash works fine. The way the scrolling works now is different from what was implemented in the previous cycle...
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: so there is a need to correct that in the indicators as well
<Trevinho> Yes I've done that
<Trevinho> before your delta was > 0 when you got a scroll down
<Trevinho> and < 0 when it was up
<Trevinho> not it's inverted
<Trevinho> (and is like in GDK)
<Trevinho> reverting that all works
<Trevinho> thank you
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: no problem!
<jaytaoko> Trevinho: if you ever want to see where it all begins, look in the Nux source code: NuxGraphics/GraphicsDisplayX11.cpp and look for NUX_EVENT_MOUSEWHEEL
<Trevinho> Yes, I saw that
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> njpatel: http://go.3v1n0.net/o5qgVs ;)
<njpatel> Trevinho, approved :)
<Trevinho> thanks njpatel
<vish> !away > agent00tai
<ubot5> agent00tai, please see my private message
<agent00tai> it's my irc bouncer I can't do anything about it if my oneiric session always crash
<agent00tai> but I'll leave the channel so I don't spam you guys
<andyrock> good evening
#ayatana 2011-07-23
<brian-99> #debian-es
<niceee> how can I tweak unity that it always shows the window menu and next to it the title?
<cdsouthan> Hi can I ask a question ?
<cdsouthan> My rather ancient machine has upgraded to 11.04 but I cant seem to change the Gnome desktop to Unity
<pavolzetor> hi, how could I make header that looks same like in ubuntu one control center?
<pavolzetor> because I have similar layout
<pavolzetor> or like in empathy in oneiric
<pavolzetor> nobody>
<pavolzetor> ?
<ejat> hi .. how to restore unity environment to its default  ?
<ejat> anyone ?
<ejat> ?
<Daekdroom> ejat, run unity --reset in a terminal
<Daekdroom> If you want to reset the Launcher shortcuts, you should run unity --reset-icons instead
<Daekdroom> You can also use both parameters at the same time, I think
<ejat> i got the screen flicker when i want to log in to normal ubuntu
<ejat> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/screenshot20110719at115.png/
<ejat> i got like that when i want to login with unity environment
#ayatana 2011-07-24
<jonloldrup> hi. I am looking for the reasons for showing the title bar of an active window in the global upper bar when that window is currently not maximised. Any reasons for that?
<jonloldrup> I guess this might have been discussed before, so I would like to take a look at that discussion
<Daekdroom> What happened to Super+D as a shortcut to Show Desktop?
